# Il male fatto è indelebile



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*Il male fatto è indelebile*

ma questo lo capisci solo dopo.
Per quanto tu possa pensare che lei è forte, equilibrata, determinata e per quanto tu possa rassicurarla dicendo che è stata solo una fase e che non accadrà mai più e che credi in voi e nella vostra unione e che hai capito solo dopo, col tempo, che cosa le hai fatto e cosa hai fatto al vostro rapporto, e che è una cosa che a posizioni invertite ti avrebbe fatto impazzire letteralmente e che ti vergogni e stai male per il dolore che hai causato e stai causando,, ti accorgi che no, non è come immaginavi, come speravi: comprendi che lei  non ne è uscita ancora. Nonostante tutta la buona volontà da parte di entrambi.
Anzi, il tempo sembra aver rotto gli argini e il dolore e la tristezza affiorano sul suo viso ora che la stanchezza si è sostuita all'inziale eccitazione della voglia disperata di reagire positivamente. E la notte senti i sospiri e vedi nella penombra le lacrime scorrere e quando ti avvicini per consolarla ti scaccia e tu non insisti perché sai che ha ragione, che meriti quel gesto, perché ti assumi tutta la responsabilità di quel che hai fatto e ne pagherai il fio qualunque esso sarà
Ma vederla star male ancora  perché in un film si parla di tradimento ed abbandono o perché in un libro si narra di uomini e donne infedeli e bugiardi, ti fa capire che l'hai fatta veramente grossa, l'hai fatta enorme, perché lei rivive quel trauma ogni volta che un impulso dal mondo esterno le da da immedesimarsi in qualcosa di simile. E speri egoisticamente che ce la faccia a uscirne fuori, perché vederla soffrire è la peggior punizione che gli Dei potessero riservarti. Solo oggi mi sto realmente rendendo conto di quanto dolore possa provocare un tradimento. Una ferita profonda e Dio non voglia che non si rimargini perché non mi perdonerei mai, anche agli occhi dei nostri figli. Mai


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Belle parole. Ma c'è anche chi se ne frega allegramente del male fatto.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

credo sia l'unica garanzia che chi ha fatto del male soffra.
Purtroppo è la regola più dura da accettare
Fare del male a  chi ami si paga durissimo.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

l'unica salvezza è il tempo.
che guarisce quasi tutto.
e l'alzheimer


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma questo lo capisci solo dopo.
> Per quanto tu possa pensare che lei è forte, equilibrata, determinata e per quanto tu possa rassicurarla dicendo che è stata solo una fase e che non accadrà mai più e che credi in voi e nella vostra unione e che hai capito solo dopo, col tempo, che cosa le hai fatto e cosa hai fatto al vostro rapporto, e che è una cosa che a posizioni invertite ti avrebbe fatto impazzire letteralmente e che ti vergogni e stai male per il dolore che hai causato e stai causando,, ti accorgi che no, non è come immaginavi, come speravi: comprendi che lei  non ne è uscita ancora. Nonostante tutta la buona volontà da parte di entrambi.
> Anzi, il tempo sembra aver rotto gli argini e il dolore e la tristezza affiorano sul suo viso ora che la stanchezza si è sostuita all'inziale eccitazione della voglia disperata di reagire positivamente. E la notte senti i sospiri e vedi nella penombra le lacrime scorrere e quando ti avvicini per consolarla ti scaccia e tu non insisti perché sai che ha ragione, che meriti quel gesto, perché ti assumi tutta la responsabilità di quel che hai fatto e ne pagherai il fio qualunque esso sarà
> Ma vederla star male ancora  perché in un film si parla di tradimento ed abbandono o perché in un libro si narra di uomini e donne infedeli e bugiardi, ti fa capire che l'hai fatta veramente grossa, l'hai fatta enorme, perché lei rivive quel trauma ogni volta che un impulso dal mondo esterno le da da immedesimarsi in qualcosa di simile. E speri egoisticamente che ce la faccia a uscirne fuori, perché vederla soffrire è la peggior punizione che gli Dei potessero riservarti. Solo oggi mi sto realmente rendendo conto di quanto dolore possa provocare un tradimento. Una ferita profonda e Dio non voglia che non si rimargini perché non mi perdonerei mai, anche agli occhi dei nostri figli. Mai


vorrei che non fosse così.
ma, dato che così è, vorrei anche che mio marito lo comprendesse.
vorrei.
invece è già un po' che mi dice "non puoi pensare solo a questo"
e lei è ancora tra le p....
e io cerco di pensare ad altro
il peggio non è ancora arrivato per me temo
per tua moglie sta iniziando
stalle vicino
con pazienza 
è stata più che una moglie
e ciò che ha fatto non te lo doveva
tu sì
glielo devi


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'unica salvezza è il tempo.
> che guarisce quasi tutto.
> e l'alzheimer


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma questo lo capisci solo dopo.
> Per quanto tu possa pensare che lei è forte, equilibrata, determinata e per quanto tu possa rassicurarla dicendo che è stata solo una fase e che non accadrà mai più e che credi in voi e nella vostra unione e che hai capito solo dopo, col tempo, che cosa le hai fatto e cosa hai fatto al vostro rapporto, e che è una cosa che a posizioni invertite ti avrebbe fatto impazzire letteralmente e che ti vergogni e stai male per il dolore che hai causato e stai causando,, ti accorgi che no, non è come immaginavi, come speravi: comprendi che lei  non ne è uscita ancora. Nonostante tutta la buona volontà da parte di entrambi.
> Anzi, il tempo sembra aver rotto gli argini e il dolore e la tristezza affiorano sul suo viso ora che la stanchezza si è sostuita all'inziale eccitazione della voglia disperata di reagire positivamente. E la notte senti i sospiri e vedi nella penombra le lacrime scorrere e quando ti avvicini per consolarla ti scaccia e tu non insisti perché sai che ha ragione, che meriti quel gesto, perché ti assumi tutta la responsabilità di quel che hai fatto e ne pagherai il fio qualunque esso sarà
> Ma vederla star male ancora  perché in un film si parla di tradimento ed abbandono o perché in un libro si narra di uomini e donne infedeli e bugiardi, ti fa capire che l'hai fatta veramente grossa, l'hai fatta enorme, perché lei rivive quel trauma ogni volta che un impulso dal mondo esterno le da da immedesimarsi in qualcosa di simile. E speri egoisticamente che ce la faccia a uscirne fuori, perché vederla soffrire è la peggior punizione che gli Dei potessero riservarti. Solo oggi mi sto realmente rendendo conto di quanto dolore possa provocare un tradimento. Una ferita profonda e Dio non voglia che non si rimargini perché non mi perdonerei mai, anche agli occhi dei nostri figli. Mai



C'e' un'altro pericolo.
Il dolore mischiato all'amore e alla delusione si puo' trasformare in odio.


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma questo lo capisci solo dopo.
> Per quanto tu possa pensare che lei è forte, equilibrata, determinata e per quanto tu possa rassicurarla dicendo che è stata solo una fase e che non accadrà mai più e che credi in voi e nella vostra unione e che hai capito solo dopo, col tempo, che cosa le hai fatto e cosa hai fatto al vostro rapporto, e che è una cosa che a posizioni invertite ti avrebbe fatto impazzire letteralmente e che ti vergogni e stai male per il dolore che hai causato e stai causando,, ti accorgi che no, non è come immaginavi, come speravi: comprendi che lei  non ne è uscita ancora. Nonostante tutta la buona volontà da parte di entrambi.
> Anzi, il tempo sembra aver rotto gli argini e il dolore e la tristezza affiorano sul suo viso ora che la stanchezza si è sostuita all'inziale eccitazione della voglia disperata di reagire positivamente. E la notte senti i sospiri e vedi nella penombra le lacrime scorrere e quando ti avvicini per consolarla ti scaccia e tu non insisti perché sai che ha ragione, che meriti quel gesto, perché ti assumi tutta la responsabilità di quel che hai fatto e ne pagherai il fio qualunque esso sarà
> Ma vederla star male ancora  perché in un film si parla di tradimento ed abbandono o perché in un libro si narra di uomini e donne infedeli e bugiardi, ti fa capire che l'hai fatta veramente grossa, l'hai fatta enorme, perché lei rivive quel trauma ogni volta che un impulso dal mondo esterno le da da immedesimarsi in qualcosa di simile. E speri egoisticamente che ce la faccia a uscirne fuori, perché vederla soffrire è la peggior punizione che gli Dei potessero riservarti. Solo oggi mi sto realmente rendendo conto di quanto dolore possa provocare un tradimento. Una ferita profonda e Dio non voglia che non si rimargini perché non mi perdonerei mai, anche agli occhi dei nostri figli. Mai



Hai tutta la mia solidarietà e comprensione, perchè sto attraversando anch'io questa fase. Come dici tu, vederla soffrire per colpa mia, è la peggior punizione potessi ricevere. Teniamo duro, non c'è altro da fare, anche se a volte penso che se la lasciassi forse lei starebbe meglio...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà e comprensione, perchè sto attraversando anch'io questa fase. Come dici tu, vederla soffrire per colpa mia, è la peggior punizione potessi ricevere. Teniamo duro, non c'è altro da fare, anche se a volte penso che se la lasciassi forse lei starebbe meglio...


Ti capisco. Ma forse vorremo solo non doverci vergognare ogni qualvolta loro stanno male. No Kid, io non me ne vado. Io voglio provare a stare di nuovo bene insieme con lei. La voglio.  Faccio tesoro di quanto mi ha detto Amoremio che ci sta passando. resisterò e sopporterò il mio senso di colpa per il MIO operato. E' la mia espiazione, cui credo accennasse Asudem. Lo devo ad entrambi.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà e comprensione, perchè sto attraversando anch'io questa fase. Come dici tu, vederla soffrire per colpa mia, è la peggior punizione potessi ricevere. Teniamo duro, non c'è altro da fare, anche se a volte penso che se la lasciassi forse lei starebbe meglio...


Kid, qualche settimana fa anche mio marito mi ha chiesto se sarei stata meglio senza di lui.
e io ho pensato che fosse un modo garbato per cercare di allargarsi
state attenti a quello che dite se tenete a queste donne
la loro sofferenza potrebbe non consentire loro di discernere tra i vari significati possibili di una frase semplicissima
tra tanti, quello che parrà loro evidente sarà il peggiore


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> Kid, qualche settimana fa anche mio marito mi ha chiesto se sarei stata meglio senza di lui.
> e io ho pensato che fosse un modo garbato per cercare di allargarsi
> state attenti a quello che dite se tenete a queste donne
> la loro sofferenza potrebbe non consentire loro di discernere tra i vari significati possibili di una frase semplicissima
> tra tanti, quello che parrà loro evidente sarà il peggiore


Amoremio. E' proprio così. Mia moglie alterna serenità, piuttosto prolungata, e ogni tanto all'improvviso entra in crisi. Spesso sono io che dicendo cose mi sembrano banali scateno una reazione negativa. Perché ora tutto è visto e recepito in un'altra ottica. Devo fare grande attenzione. Non devo dare nulla per scontato ora. Nulla


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

è così Rock
ieri mattina ero stravolta
niente di particolare o di nuovo
mi ha chiamato un sacco di volte e a un certo punto lo  sentivo giù
ho pensato che mi chiamava perchè sapeva come stavo e che nonostante fingessi allegria avesse capito che non era reale
gli ho scritto in un sms che lo amavo, che stavo da schifo solo perchè troppe cose mi giravano per la testa
non mi ha chiamate più per un pezzo
quando lo ha fatto sembrava quasi seccato perchè stavo a pensare a sta cosa
certe volte non penso di potercela fare
soprattutto quando ho l'impressione che lui continui a pensare a sè e basta
da soli non si riesce a salvare una coppia
poi mi dico che sono io che interpreto tutto storto
e cerco di andare avanti
ma sto finendo il carburante
tua moglie l'ha finito
devi essere tu il suo


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio, pazzesco. Tu e Amarax (lo dico sempre) vi siete messe nella posizione dell'amante. Tant'è che i vostri mariti si permettono di essere ambivalenti con voi, di non richiamarvi quando vi avvicinate troppo con proposte emotive, etc...!!

Non siete mogli, quando si comportano così, siete la donna n. 2! Scusate la brutalità, eh! Ma le AMANTI (quelle vere) sono piu' esigenti di così!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

C'è un libro americano che dice "Come salvare un matrimonio DA SOLI".

Ma è una bufala. Non si puo'.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amoremio, pazzesco. Tu e Amarax (lo dico sempre) vi siete messe nella posizione dell'amante. Tant'è che i vostri mariti si permettono di essere ambivalenti con voi, di non richiamarvi quando vi avvicinate troppo con proposte emotive, etc...!!
> 
> Non siete mogli, quando si comportano così, siete la donna n. 2! Scusate la brutalità, eh! Ma le AMANTI (quelle vere) sono piu' esigenti di così!


ma io sono quella poco fronzolosa
quella che non lo dice mai per prima
solo che ho letto di Kid che desiderava che la moglie gli dicesse ti amo e ho pensato che anche lui ne avesse bisogno


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

Scusa, Amoremio, ma se in un matrimonio piu' che ventennale (o giu' di lì) una ancora debba aver paura di dire ti amo al marito che lui si allontani, c'è da preoccuparsi, eh.....dov'è finita la TUA felicità, la TUA confortevolezza?! La VOSTRA sintonia?!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma questo lo capisci solo dopo.
> Per quanto tu possa pensare che lei è forte, equilibrata, determinata e per quanto tu possa rassicurarla dicendo che è stata solo una fase e che non accadrà mai più e che credi in voi e nella vostra unione e che hai capito solo dopo, col tempo, che cosa le hai fatto e cosa hai fatto al vostro rapporto, e che è una cosa che a posizioni invertite ti avrebbe fatto impazzire letteralmente e che ti vergogni e stai male per il dolore che hai causato e stai causando,, ti accorgi che no, non è come immaginavi, come speravi: comprendi che lei  non ne è uscita ancora. Nonostante tutta la buona volontà da parte di entrambi.
> Anzi, il tempo sembra aver rotto gli argini e il dolore e la tristezza affiorano sul suo viso ora che la stanchezza si è sostuita all'inziale eccitazione della voglia disperata di reagire positivamente. E la notte senti i sospiri e vedi nella penombra le lacrime scorrere e quando ti avvicini per consolarla ti scaccia e tu non insisti perché sai che ha ragione, che meriti quel gesto, perché ti assumi tutta la responsabilità di quel che hai fatto e ne pagherai il fio qualunque esso sarà
> Ma vederla star male ancora  perché in un film si parla di tradimento ed abbandono o perché in un libro si narra di uomini e donne infedeli e bugiardi, ti fa capire che l'hai fatta veramente grossa, l'hai fatta enorme, perché lei rivive quel trauma ogni volta che un impulso dal mondo esterno le da da immedesimarsi in qualcosa di simile. E speri egoisticamente che ce la faccia a uscirne fuori, perché vederla soffrire è la peggior punizione che gli Dei potessero riservarti. Solo oggi mi sto realmente rendendo conto di quanto dolore possa provocare un tradimento. Una ferita profonda e Dio non voglia che non si rimargini perché non mi perdonerei mai, anche agli occhi dei nostri figli. Mai


sono parole sentite e piene di sincerità rock.

il coinquilino quando mi vide stramazzata nel silenzio per ore, immobile, si spavento' sinceramente...

...e mi disse (per la prima volta in vita sua mi prese seriamente): _oddio...cosa hai letto in quel cellulare..non è vero cio' che hai lettto...dobbiamo fare qualcosa ( era disperato ..la voce tremava..io ero sotto schoc...) dobbiamo fare qualcosa.....mi ripagherai con la stessa moneta se questo ti potrà servire..ma ti prego..reagisci...fanmmi un cenno..._

risultato dei successivi mesi : ne ha gestite tre alla volta, raccontando palle ad ognuna. e l'ho saputo solo dopo che io l'ho trascinato da un terapeuta di famiglia. 200 euro.piu' trecento chilometri per raggiungerlo.perchè sino a quel momento aveva naturalmente negato tutto.


l


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è così Rock
> ieri mattina ero stravolta
> niente di particolare o di nuovo
> mi ha chiamato un sacco di volte e a un certo punto lo  sentivo giù
> ...


.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, Amoremio, ma se in un matrimonio piu' che ventennale (o giu' di lì) una ancora debba aver paura di dire ti amo al marito che lui si allontani, c'è da preoccuparsi, eh.....dov'è finita la TUA felicità, la TUA confortevolezza?! La VOSTRA sintonia?!


in pattumiera.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> C'è un libro americano che dice "Come salvare un matrimonio DA SOLI".
> 
> Ma è una bufala. Non si puo'.



hanno sbagliato titolo.

come salvarsi da soli allontanandosi da un matrimonio...questo si deve imparare.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hanno sbagliato titolo.
> 
> come salvarsi da soli allontanandosi da un matrimonio...questo si deve imparare.



questa è la via maestra, sono d'accordo al 100 %.

Ma non l'unica. Ripeto, ne ho sentiti tanti lamentarsi...dopo.


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma questo lo capisci solo dopo.
> Per quanto tu possa pensare che lei è forte, equilibrata, determinata e per quanto tu possa rassicurarla dicendo che è stata solo una fase e che non accadrà mai più e che credi in voi e nella vostra unione e che hai capito solo dopo, col tempo, che cosa le hai fatto e cosa hai fatto al vostro rapporto, e che è una cosa che a posizioni invertite ti avrebbe fatto impazzire letteralmente e che ti vergogni e stai male per il dolore che hai causato e stai causando,, ti accorgi che no, non è come immaginavi, come speravi: comprendi che lei non ne è uscita ancora. Nonostante tutta la buona volontà da parte di entrambi.
> Anzi, il tempo sembra aver rotto gli argini e il dolore e la tristezza affiorano sul suo viso ora che la stanchezza si è sostuita all'inziale eccitazione della voglia disperata di reagire positivamente. E la notte senti i sospiri e vedi nella penombra le lacrime scorrere e quando ti avvicini per consolarla ti scaccia e tu non insisti perché sai che ha ragione, che meriti quel gesto, perché ti assumi tutta la responsabilità di quel che hai fatto e ne pagherai il fio qualunque esso sarà
> Ma vederla star male ancora perché in un film si parla di tradimento ed abbandono o perché in un libro si narra di uomini e donne infedeli e bugiardi, ti fa capire che l'hai fatta veramente grossa, l'hai fatta enorme, perché lei rivive quel trauma ogni volta che un impulso dal mondo esterno le da da immedesimarsi in qualcosa di simile. E speri egoisticamente che ce la faccia a uscirne fuori, perché vederla soffrire è la peggior punizione che gli Dei potessero riservarti. Solo oggi mi sto realmente rendendo conto di quanto dolore possa provocare un tradimento. Una ferita profonda e Dio non voglia che non si rimargini perché non mi perdonerei mai, anche agli occhi dei nostri figli. Mai


 
rock, gliela mandi al mio ex marito per favore??


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'unica salvezza è il tempo.
> che guarisce quasi tutto.
> e l'alzheimer


il tempo no......forse l'l'alzheimer....ma nn ne sono così certa.


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> C'e' un'altro pericolo.
> Il dolore mischiato all'amore e alla delusione si puo' trasformare in odio.


ecco, scivigli anche questo


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> rock, gliela mandi al mio ex marito per favore??





mirtilla ha detto:


> ecco, scivigli anche questo


 
Mirty, ho letto i tuoi post negli ultimi tempi e leggo ancora un grande risentimento che ti impedisce di voltare pagina. L'amore che il tuo attuale compagno ti da non riesce in qualche modo a sanare le tue ferite?


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mirty, ho letto i tuoi post negli ultimi tempi e leggo ancora un grande risentimento che ti impedisce di voltare pagina. L'amore che il tuo attuale compagno ti da non riesce in qualche modo a sanare le tue ferite?


nn credo che nè lui nè l'amore di mia figlia possano colmare la voragine che ho dentro......sto dando libero sfogo all'odio in questo periodo per vedere se lo esaurisco......ma sono stanca.....


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> nn credo che nè lui nè l'amore di mia figlia possano colmare la voragine che ho dentro......sto dando libero sfogo all'odio in questo periodo per vedere se lo esaurisco......ma sono stanca.....


 
spero x te che tu possa esaurirlo in fretta in modo tale da ricominciare a vivere


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma io sono quella poco fronzolosa
> quella che non lo dice mai per prima
> solo che ho letto di Kid che desiderava che la moglie gli dicesse ti amo e ho pensato che anche lui ne avesse bisogno



Lo vorrei così tanto, che sarei disposto a sentire quelle parole pronunciate dalla sua bocca anche se prima mi dicesse che è una bugia.


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> spero x te che tu possa esaurirlo in fretta in modo tale da ricominciare a vivere


lo spero anch'io. l'ho tenuto dentro per troppi anni, sarebbe davvero ora di liberarmene. sto anche pensando ad un percorso di psicoterapia.....credo che io debba ancora elaborare il lutto......ma nn so quanto potrebbe servire. So che sto ancora male....a volte mi sale una rabbia in gola che vorrei urlare fino a farmi scoppiare le vene e che mi sento pulsare in testa quando "mi parte l'embolo".....ci sono anche volte che nn me ne frega un cavolo, ma poi so che è un'altalena e come va, viene.....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Pessimismo e fastidio!


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pessimismo e fastidio!


dici a me?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> dici a me?


No in generale... se fosse stato rivolto a te ti avrei quotata


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

ok, andiamo un po' controcorrente...
diciamo che siccome un barlume di giustizia c'è..il male che si fa lo si deve pagare fino all'ultimo sorso??


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, andiamo un po' controcorrente...
> diciamo che siccome un barlume di giustizia c'è..il male che si fa lo si deve pagare fino all'ultimo sorso??


Pagare... al massimo puoi cercare di alleviare il dolore ... ma mi pare inutile inginocchiarsi sui ceci se tanto il male e' fatto.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pagare... al massimo puoi cercare di alleviare il dolore ... ma mi pare inutile inginocchiarsi sui ceci se tanto il male e' fatto.


per quanto mi riguarda chi fa deliberatamente del male se paga non fa un soldo di danno.
Mia opinione.
Ma se fai male e poi ti lamenti che l'altro soffre mi sembra un controsenso


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lo vorrei così tanto, che sarei disposto a sentire quelle parole pronunciate dalla sua bocca anche se prima mi dicesse che è una bugia.


ecco vedi.
è che in questi giorni ho difficoltà a riuscire a risollevarmi anche se invece potrei trovere dei motivi.
è solo stanchezza
e il fatto di non avere certezze
ma non voglio diventare cupa come diventa lui
se no invece di eccheduepalle diventa eccheduepallealquadrato
e non vorrei lo diventasse 
se è per questo non vorrei nemmeno le prima due


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No in generale... se fosse stato rivolto a te ti avrei quotata


sorry


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda chi fa deliberatamente del male se paga non fa un soldo di danno.
> Mia opinione.
> Ma se fai male e poi ti lamenti che l'altro soffre mi sembra un controsenso


e vai col quote!
quando ce vo' ce vo'


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, andiamo un po' controcorrente...
> diciamo che siccome un barlume di giustizia c'è..il male che si fa lo si deve pagare fino all'ultimo sorso??


questa è un'utopia....in certi casi la giustizia nn esiste.....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda chi fa deliberatamente del male se paga non fa un soldo di danno.
> Mia opinione.
> Ma se fai male e poi ti lamenti che l'altro soffre mi sembra un controsenso


Non capisco cosa intendi per pagare... se venmissi tradita come farebbe il mio compagno a pagare per il danno?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> questa è un'utopia....in certi casi la giustizia nn esiste.....


bhè, non è la prima volta che leggiamo qui di traditori pentiti di aver fatto soffrire l'altro.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa intendi per pagare... se venmissi tradita come farebbe il mio compagno a pagare per il danno?


 
come dice Rock, il fatto di vederla soffrire a causa sua e soffrire e vergognarsi x i propri errori potrebbe essere una punizione. Ma questo prevede coscienza dei propri errori


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa intendi per pagare... se venmissi tradita come farebbe il mio compagno a pagare per il danno?


non mi hai capita.Intendo che il fatto che i traditori soffrano adesso per il male che han fatto al compagno tradendolo è un prezzo , in sofferenza,che stanno pagando. Vedere il compagno soffrire e sapere che sei la causa della sua sofferenza è il prezzo che paghi.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, non è la prima volta che leggiamo qui di traditori pentiti di aver fatto soffrire l'altro.


Boh capretta, ci si puo' pentire... certe volte le cappellate si fanno.

Io ne ho fatte... poi ho pensato che magari non le avrei dovute fare, ma il danno e' fatto e non posso tornare indietro


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, non è la prima volta che leggiamo qui di traditori pentiti di aver fatto soffrire l'altro.


ah si? pentiti? e pensarci prima no? fin da piccoli ci insegnano di nn far del male......nooooo, troppo comodo, faccio come i coccodrilli, prima me te magno e poi piagno......tzè....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> come dice Rock, il fatto di vederla soffrire a causa sua e soffrire e vergognarsi x i propri errori potrebbe essere una punizione. Ma questo prevede coscienza dei propri errori





Asudem ha detto:


> non mi hai capita.Intendo che il fatto che i traditori soffrano adesso per il male che han fatto al compagno tradendolo è un prezzo , in sofferenza,che stanno pagando. Vedere il compagno soffrire e sapere che sei la causa della sua sofferenza è il prezzo che paghi.


Ok, capito... ma  non credo troppo a queste prese di coscienza altruiste


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> come dice Rock, il fatto di vederla soffrire a causa sua e soffrire e vergognarsi x i propri errori potrebbe essere una punizione. Ma questo prevede coscienza dei propri errori


anche con la coscienza sole, nn soffrirai mai quanto hai fatto soffrire.....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh capretta, ci si puo' pentire... certe volte le cappellate si fanno.
> 
> Io ne ho fatte... poi ho pensato che magari non le avrei dovute fare, ma il danno e' fatto e non posso tornare indietro



certo ma ogni azione provoca  una reazione, com'è giusto che sia.
In qualche modo l'avrai pagata (non è giusto il termine ma mi hai capita)
O forse no.
Nel caso posto da rock direi che la sta pagando ora


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> anche con la coscienza sole, nn soffrirai mai quanto hai fatto soffrire.....!!


 
infatti non ho messo sullo stesso piano i 2 dolori, sono troppo diversi. Come diceva Lettry una cappellata può succedere (anche se non dovrebbe) la differenza sta nel come si gestisce il dopo.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> infatti non ho messo sullo stesso piano i 2 dolori, sono troppo diversi. Come diceva Lettry una cappellata può succedere (anche se non dovrebbe) la differenza sta nel come si gestisce il dopo.


è proprio così


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo ma ogni azione provoca una reazione, com'è giusto che sia.
> In qualche modo l'avrai pagata (non è giusto il termine ma mi hai capita)
> O forse no.
> Nel caso posto da rock direi che la sta pagando ora


si, credo che se ami ancora la persona che hai tradito il vederla stare male sia una grande sofferenza 
rock ne è la prova


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

A dirla tutta a me sembra un po' piangere sul latte versato ma credo alla buona fede di chi scrive che realmente soffre.


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> A dirla tutta a me sembra un po' piangere sul latte versato ma credo alla buona fede di chi scrive che realmente soffre.



Piangere sul latte versato non mi risulta sia mai stato sintomo di non sofferenza....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> A dirla tutta a me sembra un po' piangere sul latte versato ma credo alla buona fede di chi scrive che realmente soffre.



Esattamente quello che penso io.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Piangere sul latte versato non mi risulta sia mai stato sintomo di non sofferenza....



a me sembra proprio di sì.
Piangere non è sintomo di sofferenza?
e comunque ,kid, ho precisato che credo alla vostra buona fede


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ah si? pentiti? e pensarci prima no? fin da piccoli ci insegnano di nn far del male......nooooo, troppo comodo, faccio come i coccodrilli, prima me te magno e poi piagno......tzè....


 

si vabbè, di fatto però, prima non ci hanno pensato. quindi cosa facciamo? li uccidiamo tutti? 
non capisco...
siccome non ci hanno pensato prima non possono essere sinceramente pentiti? 
da piccoli ci insegnano un sacco di cose, e sono un sacco le cazzate che TUTTI facciamo, da grandi. secondo il tuo discorso, le dobbiamo fare e stop, senza ripensamenti o pentimenti?
le cazzate si fanno, se e quando si riconosce di averle fatte, lo si ammette e ci si scusa. certo la persona con la quale ci siamo comportati male può confermarci che dobbiamo andare a cagare o perdonarci. ma il pentimento, se reale, *prescinde *dalla reazione altrui.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

se non mi avessero perdonato certe cazzate la mia vita sarebbe diversa


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me sembra proprio di sì.
> Piangere non è sintomo di sofferenza?
> e comunque ,kid, ho precisato che credo alla vostra buona fede



Io mi riferivo solo al termine "piangere sul latte versato"... nel senso che comunque anche chi l'ha combinata, può soffrirci veramente.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si vabbè, di fatto però, prima non ci hanno pensato. quindi cosa facciamo? li uccidiamo tutti?
> non capisco...
> siccome non ci hanno pensato prima non possono essere sinceramente pentiti?
> da piccoli ci insegnano un sacco di cose, e sono un sacco le cazzate che TUTTI facciamo, da grandi. secondo il tuo discorso, le dobbiamo fare e stop, senza ripensamenti o pentimenti?
> le cazzate si fanno, se e quando si riconosce di averle fatte, lo si ammette e ci si scusa. certo la persona con la quale ci siamo comportati male può confermarci che dobbiamo andare a cagare o perdonarci.* ma il pentimento, se reale, prescinde dalla reazione altrui*.


Esattamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo che un buon 90% delle persone che fanno accidentalmente o volontariamente del male, non vedessero una reazione "forte" da chi ha subito il loro male, non si pentirebbero manco per il casso!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si vabbè, di fatto però, prima non ci hanno pensato. quindi cosa facciamo? li uccidiamo tutti?
> non capisco...
> siccome non ci hanno pensato prima non possono essere sinceramente pentiti?
> da piccoli ci insegnano un sacco di cose, e sono un sacco le cazzate che TUTTI facciamo, da grandi. secondo il tuo discorso, le dobbiamo fare e stop, senza ripensamenti o pentimenti?
> le cazzate si fanno, se e quando si riconosce di averle fatte, lo si ammette e ci si scusa. certo la persona con la quale ci siamo comportati male può confermarci che dobbiamo andare a cagare o perdonarci. ma il pentimento, se reale, *prescinde *dalla reazione altrui.


non so amor. Il pentimento tardivo può nascere proprio dal fatto che vedi la persona a cui tieni  soffire .
Se non vedi le conseguenze del tuo gesto può essere che manco ti rendi conto di aver fatto una cazzata o non le dai il giusto peso.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so amor. Il pentimento tardivo può nascere proprio dal fatto che vedi la persona a cui tieni  soffire .
> *Se non vedi le conseguenze del tuo gesto può essere che manco ti rendi conto di aver fatto una cazzata o non le dai il giusto peso.*


Non so capretta, ci credo poco... si sa cosa e' sbagliato e cosa no.
Tradire e' sbagliato che l'altro ne soffra o se ne sbatta, mi pare un gesto poco carino comunque


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so capretta, ci credo poco... si sa cosa e' sbagliato e cosa no.
> Tradire e' sbagliato che l'altro ne soffra o se ne sbatta, mi pare un gesto poco carino comunque


Concordo. Davo il beneficio del dubbio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so amor. Il pentimento tardivo può nascere proprio dal fatto che vedi la persona a cui tieni soffire .
> Se non vedi le conseguenze del tuo gesto può essere che manco ti rendi conto di aver fatto una cazzata o non le dai il giusto peso.


 
non mi sono spiegata amore.
intendevo che il pentimento, se è sincero, è tale sia che ci sia o meno il perdono dall'altra parte. se mi tradisci e me lo dici (o lo vengo a sapere), ti mando a cagare punto e stop. il tuo pentimento, se reale, rimane anche se io ti ho mandato a cagare, esattamente come rimarrebbe se ti perdonassi ma mi vedessi soffrire quotidianamente.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata amore.
> intendevo che il pentimento, se è sincero, è tale sia che ci sia o meno il perdono dall'altra parte. se mi tradisci e me lo dici (o lo vengo a sapere), ti mando a cagare punto e stop. il tuo pentimento, se reale, rimane anche se io ti ho mandato a cagare, esattamente come rimarrebbe se ti perdonassi ma mi vedessi soffrire quotidianamente.


 
si ma tu parli di beatitudine e di aspirazioni divine


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so capretta, ci credo poco... si sa cosa e' sbagliato e cosa no.
> *Tradire e' sbagliato che l'altro ne soffra o se ne sbatta, mi pare un gesto poco carino comunque*


 
su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma tu parli di beatitudine e di aspirazioni divine



già..
Alla prima che mi fai ti licenzio e te ne vai


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma tu parli di beatitudine e di aspirazioni divine


esagerata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





parlo di pentirsi d'aver fatto una cazzata.

oh ma poi non deve per forza essere il tradimento o per forza il tradimento del proprio/a compagno/a, eh. si può tradire in altri modi altrettanto dolorosi come ad esempio tradendo un amico.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma tu parli di beatitudine e di aspirazioni divine



Ma mica e' detto che il pentimento ci sia sempre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma mica e' detto che il pentimento ci sia sempre


 
puoi ben dirlo!


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma mica e' detto che il pentimento ci sia sempre


bhè, se non c'è pentimento un bel calcione nelle gengive e via..


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi ben dirlo!



sevvabbè.
Allora si fa come in amici miei che si tromba con l'amante dicendo: tanto poi ci si pente


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè, se non c'è pentimento un bel calcione nelle gengive e via..


Ma anche se c'e' il pentimento secondo quello che mi e' statofatto, un bel calcio nelle gengive e via.

Onestamente qualche volta non ho creduto neanche al mio pentimento


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sevvabbè.
> Allora si fa come in amici miei che si tromba con l'amante dicendo: *tanto poi ci si pente*



Zisinedda quello e' il senso della vita


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma mica e' detto che il pentimento ci sia sempre


eh, infatti......


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

però io credo che esista il pentimento vero, che merita il perdono.
ma è difficile, ovviamente, difficilissimo perdonare


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *però io credo che esista il pentimento vero, che merita il perdono.*
> ma è difficile, ovviamente, difficilissimo perdonare


Non lo so.. non sono sicura.

Ci puo' essere il pentimento sincero ma non e' detto meriti il perdono.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*.............*



Brugola ha detto:


> però io credo che esista il pentimento vero, che merita il perdono.
> ma è difficile, ovviamente, difficilissimo perdonare


Però se qualcuna che c'è passata mi dicesse che è possibile mi sentirei meglio, sapete?
Lo so, sembro un bambino che abbisogna di rassicurazioni, però me lo vorrei sentir dire che mia moglie riesce a perdonarmi davvero. Proprio egoista e stronzo ma ditemelo, dai, ditemelo


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so.. non sono sicura.
> 
> Ci puo' essere il pentimento sincero ma non e' detto meriti il perdono.



lo credo anch'io.
Non è automatico che se ti penti ti perdono.
Ma può succedere


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però se qualcuna che c'è passata mi dicesse che è possibile mi sentirei meglio, sapete?
> Lo so, sembro un bambino che abbisogna di rassicurazioni, però me lo vorrei sentir dire che mia moglie riesce a perdonarmi davvero. Proprio egoista e stronzo ma ditemelo, dai, ditemelo


veramente sei stato tu a scrivere una parolina definitiva...indelebile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




potrà perdonarti ma non dimenticare


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però se qualcuna che c'è passata mi dicesse che è possibile mi sentirei meglio, sapete?
> Lo so, sembro un bambino che abbisogna di rassicurazioni, però me lo vorrei sentir dire che mia moglie riesce a perdonarmi davvero. Proprio egoista e stronzo ma ditemelo, dai, ditemelo


io l'ho fatto.
dopo tanto tempo.
onestamente forse sono stata un pò obbligata


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però se qualcuna che c'è passata mi dicesse che è possibile mi sentirei meglio, sapete?
> Lo so, sembro un bambino che abbisogna di rassicurazioni, però me lo vorrei sentir dire che mia moglie riesce a perdonarmi davvero. Proprio egoista e stronzo ma ditemelo, dai, ditemelo


 
può essere che ti perdoni, che col tempo si riprenda e che continuerete a vivere insieme anche felicemente. Ma, x come la vedo io, non ti aspettare che dimentichi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*................*



Asudem ha detto:


> veramente sei stato tu a scrivere una parolina definitiva...indelebile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E il ricordo sarà sempre* meno doloroso *?


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però se qualcuna che c'è passata mi dicesse che è possibile mi sentirei meglio, sapete?
> Lo so, sembro un bambino che abbisogna di rassicurazioni, però me lo vorrei sentir dire che mia moglie riesce a perdonarmi davvero. Proprio egoista e stronzo ma ditemelo, dai, ditemelo


no rock, sbagli......almeno tu ti sei pentito......e stai soffrendo per quello che hai fatto a tua moglie.....
egoista e stronzo (per nn dire di peggio!) è chi nn si pente di aver buttato nel cesso 15 anni di relazione, un matrimonio, una famiglia, mia figlia e la mia vita....questa è una persona che nn si merita il perdono.....tu forse sei ancora in nomination....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però se qualcuna che c'è passata mi dicesse che è possibile mi sentirei meglio, sapete?
> Lo so, sembro un bambino che abbisogna di rassicurazioni, però me lo vorrei sentir dire che mia moglie riesce a perdonarmi davvero. Proprio egoista e stronzo ma ditemelo, dai, ditemelo


Rock io il mio ex l'ho perdonato... ma insieme non ci son tornata.

Vedi non credo al pentimento perche' ci si aspetta il perdono in cambio


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E il ricordo sarà sempre* meno doloroso *?


NO, questo non te lo aspettare.....ogni volta che ricorderà proverà dolore....magari sempre meno, ma nn potrà ricordare senza stare male.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sevvabbè.
> Allora si fa come in amici miei che si tromba con l'amante dicendo: tanto poi ci si pente


ma che che c'entra?


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E il ricordo sarà sempre* meno doloroso *?


 
secondo me no, solo meno vivo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*........*



mirtilla ha detto:


> NO,


Perché?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Col tempo il ricordo sara' meno doloroso... in ogni caso che rimanga con te o meno


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Perché?


perchè certe ferite, quando sono davvero profonde, nn possono smettere di fale male solo perchè il ricordo si affievolisce e lo si seppellisce sotto la vita di tutti i giorni......

ti porto ad esempio la mia vicenda.....si avvicina il giorno del *NONO ANNIVERSARIO* della scoperta del tradimento del mio ex marito....sarà il 15 di questo mese........ed io sono ancora avvelenata e sto soffrendo come un cane nonostante mi sia "ricostruita" una vita e nonostante di sicuro non lo amo più........


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



mirtilla ha detto:


> perchè certe ferite, quando sono davvero profonde, nn possono smettere di fale male solo perchè il ricordo si affievolisce e lo si seppellisce sotto la vita di tutti i giorni......
> 
> ti porto ad esempio la mia vicenda.....si avvicina il giorno del *NONO ANNIVERSARIO* della scoperta del tradimento del mio ex marito....sarà il 15 di questo mese........ed io sono ancora avvelenata e sto soffrendo come un cane nonostante mi sia "ricostruita" una vita e nonostante di sicuro non lo amo più........


Posso farti una domanda personale?


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

poi oh, magari dimentica, magari nn rimane segnata come lo sono rimasta io, magari.....boh........ogni persona è a sè, ogni carattere reagisce in maniera diversa....chissà......se l'ami stalle vicino, solo il tempo e il tuo buon operato ti potranno dare una risposta....


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda personale?


certo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> perchè certe ferite, quando sono davvero profonde, nn possono smettere di fale male solo perchè il ricordo si affievolisce e lo si seppellisce sotto la vita di tutti i giorni......
> 
> ti porto ad esempio la mia vicenda.....si avvicina il giorno del *NONO ANNIVERSARIO* della scoperta del tradimento del mio ex marito....sarà il 15 di questo mese........ed io sono ancora avvelenata e sto soffrendo come un cane nonostante mi sia "ricostruita" una vita e nonostante di sicuro non lo amo più........


non so mirti... addirittura ti ricordi la data, conti gli anniversari...a  me tutto questo, onostamente e con tutto l'affetto, non sembra affatto una cosa sana.
si superano i lutti, si affievolisce la sofferenza per la morte di una persona amata, avere vivo il dolore per altro, lo trovo anomalo... è ovvio che è un mio modo di vedere le cose, ma per quanto mi renda conto che sia una cosa dolorosa da scoprire, affrontare e superare, penso proprio che non sia la più dolorosa al mondo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*......*



mirtilla ha detto:


> certo


Che cosa vorresti che io facessi per farmi perdonare *davvero* se fossi tu mia moglie?
Vorrei saperlo da tutte le amiche qui presenti che hanno subito un tradimento. se se la sentono


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so mirti... addirittura ti ricordi la data, conti gli anniversari...a me tutto questo, onostamente e con tutto l'affetto, non sembra affatto una cosa sana.
> si superano i lutti, si affievolisce la sofferenza per la morte di una persona amata, avere vivo il dolore per altro, lo trovo anomalo... è ovvio che è un mio modo di vedere le cose, ma per quanto mi renda conto che sia una cosa dolorosa da scoprire, affrontare e superare, penso proprio che non sia la più dolorosa al mondo.


quoto la pisella 
troppo odio, troppo rancore, alla fine ti ammorbi tutta di odio e di cattivi sentimenti


----------



## Old Black Mamba (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma questo lo capisci solo dopo.
> Per quanto tu possa pensare che lei è forte, equilibrata, determinata e per quanto tu possa rassicurarla dicendo che è stata solo una fase e che non accadrà mai più e che credi in voi e nella vostra unione e che hai capito solo dopo, col tempo, che cosa le hai fatto e cosa hai fatto al vostro rapporto, e che è una cosa che a posizioni invertite ti avrebbe fatto impazzire letteralmente e che ti vergogni e stai male per il dolore che hai causato e stai causando,, ti accorgi che no, non è come immaginavi, come speravi: comprendi che lei  non ne è uscita ancora. Nonostante tutta la buona volontà da parte di entrambi.
> Anzi, il tempo sembra aver rotto gli argini e il dolore e la tristezza affiorano sul suo viso ora che la stanchezza si è sostuita all'inziale eccitazione della voglia disperata di reagire positivamente. E la notte senti i sospiri e vedi nella penombra le lacrime scorrere e quando ti avvicini per consolarla ti scaccia e tu non insisti perché sai che ha ragione, che meriti quel gesto, perché ti assumi tutta la responsabilità di quel che hai fatto e ne pagherai il fio qualunque esso sarà
> Ma vederla star male ancora  perché in un film si parla di tradimento ed abbandono o perché in un libro si narra di uomini e donne infedeli e bugiardi, ti fa capire che l'hai fatta veramente grossa, l'hai fatta enorme, perché lei rivive quel trauma ogni volta che un impulso dal mondo esterno le da da immedesimarsi in qualcosa di simile. E speri egoisticamente che ce la faccia a uscirne fuori, perché vederla soffrire è la peggior punizione che gli Dei potessero riservarti. Solo oggi mi sto realmente rendendo conto di quanto dolore possa provocare un tradimento. Una ferita profonda e Dio non voglia che non si rimargini perché non mi perdonerei mai, anche agli occhi dei nostri figli. Mai



Se tu tenessi davvero a tua moglie, non ti saresti mai messo a fare il "quaquaraquà" su sto forum.
Dal momento che sei un perfetto idiota avendole detto tutto: nomi, cognomi, date, ore, mail, soggetti e dettagli, cosa credi? Che lei non legga?
Ho letto le tue scuse, le dovevi a quattro persone e basta.
Ma nessuno delle quattro è stata nominata.
Continua a complimentarti con la gente per le forme generose, manda tua moglie dal chirurgo cosi sei più felice e continua a scusarti con la coda tra le gambe. 

Non smetti di umiliare tua moglie, ma sei cosi cieco ed egoista che non te ne rendi conto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Che cosa vorresti che io facessi per farmi perdonare *davvero* se fossi tu mia moglie'
















rock ma che domanda è?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> Se tu tenessi davvero a tua moglie, non ti saresti mai messo a fare il "quaquaraquà" su sto forum.
> Dal momento che sei un perfetto idiota avendole detto tutto: nomi, cognomi, date, ore, mail, soggetti e dettagli, cosa credi? Che lei non legga?
> Ho letto le tue scuse, le dovevi a quattro persone e basta.
> Ma nessuno delle quattro è stata nominata.
> ...


cazzo è tornato il serpentello...


benedetto, ma non eri sempre tu?


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so mirti... addirittura ti ricordi la data, conti gli anniversari...a me tutto questo, onostamente e con tutto l'affetto, non sembra affatto una cosa sana.
> si superano i lutti, si affievolisce la sofferenza per la morte di una persona amata, avere vivo il dolore per altro, lo trovo anomalo... è ovvio che è un mio modo di vedere le cose, ma per quanto mi renda conto che sia una cosa dolorosa da scoprire, affrontare e superare, penso proprio che non sia la più dolorosa al mondo.


e come dimenticare la data??? il 18 è il mio compeleanno!!
bel regalino no?
Lo so che nn è una cosa sana......lo so. Sto cercando di reagire.....sto buttando fuori tutto quello che in questi 9 anni mi sono tenuta dentro fingendo di nn soffrire poi così tanto.....per mia figlia, per i miei, per cercare di tirare avanti......ma mi rendo conto che mi sono solo fatta altro male.....


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> perchè certe ferite, quando sono davvero profonde, nn possono smettere di fale male solo perchè il ricordo si affievolisce e lo si seppellisce sotto la vita di tutti i giorni......
> 
> ti porto ad esempio la mia vicenda.....si avvicina il giorno del *NONO ANNIVERSARIO* della scoperta del tradimento del mio ex marito....sarà il 15 di questo mese........ed io sono ancora avvelenata e sto soffrendo come un cane nonostante mi sia "ricostruita" una vita e nonostante di sicuro non lo amo più........


 
Mirty, non mi mandare a cagare ma ho una domanda: 6 davvero sicura nel profondo del tuo cuore di non amarlo più?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Black Mamba ha detto:


> Se tu tenessi davvero a tua moglie, non ti saresti mai messo a fare il "quaquaraquà" su sto forum.
> Dal momento che sei un perfetto idiota avendole detto tutto: nomi, cognomi, date, ore, mail, soggetti e dettagli, cosa credi? Che lei non legga?
> Ho letto le tue scuse, le dovevi a quattro persone e basta.
> Ma nessuno delle quattro è stata nominata.
> ...


Ti porgo l'altra guancia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> e come dimenticare la data??? il 18 è il mio compeleanno!!
> bel regalino no?
> Lo so che nn è una cosa sana......lo so. Sto cercando di reagire.....sto buttando fuori tutto quello che in questi 9 anni mi sono tenuta dentro fingendo di nn soffrire poi così tanto.....per mia figlia, per i miei, per cercare di tirare avanti......ma mi rendo conto che mi sono solo fatta altro male.....


 
scusa se mi permetto... ma io penserei ad un analista. forse è una montagna un po' altina per scalarla da sola...


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

9 anni di odio e di rancore non sono vita.
sono una galera


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so mirti... addirittura ti ricordi la data, conti gli anniversari...a  me tutto questo, onostamente e con tutto l'affetto, non sembra affatto una cosa sana.
> si superano i lutti, si affievolisce la sofferenza per la morte di una persona amata, avere vivo il dolore per altro, lo trovo anomalo... è ovvio che è un mio modo di vedere le cose, ma per quanto mi renda conto che sia una cosa dolorosa da scoprire, affrontare e superare, penso proprio che non sia la più dolorosa al mondo.


Quoto la zurrundedda


----------



## Old Black Mamba (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ti porgo l'altra guancia.



Porgila al tuo forumello.. se ti molla tua moglie avrai chi può consolarti.

Tradimento.net TSè!

Alla faccia di moglie e amici.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> Porgila al tuo forumello.. se ti molla tua moglie avrai chi può consolarti.
> 
> Tradimento.net TSè!
> 
> Alla faccia di moglie e amici.


 













io come al solito mi perdo le cose x strada.......


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Che cosa vorresti che io facessi per farmi perdonare *davvero* se fossi tu mia moglie?
> Vorrei saperlo da tutte le amiche qui presenti che hanno subito un tradimento. se se la sentono


Smettere di chiederti se ti perdonera' o meno...

A me farebbe girare le palle a ventola


----------



## Grande82 (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io come al solito mi perdo le cose x strada.......


 no, non sei la sola, è che a noi piacciono le saghe familiari... in realtà beautiful lo sceneggiamo qui, non lo sapevi?


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però se qualcuna che c'è passata mi dicesse che è possibile mi sentirei meglio, sapete?
> Lo so, sembro un bambino che abbisogna di rassicurazioni, però me lo vorrei sentir dire che mia moglie riesce a perdonarmi davvero. Proprio egoista e stronzo ma ditemelo, dai, ditemelo


è possibile
se non ti amasse non ti sarebbe stata accanto in quei momenti.
ha bisogno di vedere il pentimento e, soprattutto, l'amore
ha bisogno di conferme continue, come una bambina.
ha bisogno di sentirsi sicura che non succederà mai più 
sta affidando la sua vita ad una barca che, non è che imbarcava acqua, si è rovesciata su di lei: deve sentirsi sicura che non possa risuccedere

io so che sarà dura  anche per me superare tutto questo

e che se mio marito mi ama soffrirà nel vedermi soffrire
ok è normale ed è anche giusto
ma non mi interessa che soffra più dello stretto necessario

avrei bisogno di sentire che mi è vicino, che è pronto ad aiutarmi quando certi pensieri mi colpiscono come mazzate in faccia
avrei bisogno di vedere l'amore per me ogni volta che i miei occhi incontrano i suoi
è brutto da dire ma in questo momento io non sono la stessa donna che ero
la moglie di Rock e di Kid stanno lottando con dei fantasmi e con delle paure che prima non avevano
la convalescenza a volte fa star peggio della malattia


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Che cosa vorresti che io facessi per farmi perdonare *davvero* se fossi tu mia moglie?
> Vorrei saperlo da tutte le amiche qui presenti che hanno subito un tradimento. se se la sentono


 
dimostrami il tuo amore, dimostrami che sono io quella che vuoi, dimostrami che riesci ad essere mio e basta, che io e te abbiamo ancora una vita da vivere insieme, stammi vicino e guariscimi con tanta pazienza, con i gesti di tutti i giorni fatti perchè mi ami, con le parole che sai che voglio sentirmi dire, con le rassicurazioni di cui sai che io ho bisogno......cammina con me, al mio fianco, e sopporta le crisi che sicuramente avrò, le insicurezze, le inadeguatezze, le depressioni, con fermezza ma con dolcezza......e nn per una settimana, un mese o un anno, maper tutto il tempo che mi servirà.






amen


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Black Mamba ha detto:


> Porgila al tuo forumello.. se ti molla tua moglie avrai chi può consolarti.
> 
> Tradimento.net TSè!
> 
> Alla faccia di moglie e amici.


Si. Non sono da encomiare. E' vero.


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mirty, non mi mandare a cagare ma ho una domanda: 6 davvero sicura nel profondo del tuo cuore di non amarlo più?


si perchè lo odio.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*....*



mirtilla ha detto:


> dimostrami il tuo amore, dimostrami che sono io quella che vuoi, dimostrami che riesci ad essere mio e basta, che io e te abbiamo ancora una vita da vivere insieme, stammi vicino e guariscimi con tanta pazienza, con i gesti di tutti i giorni fatti perchè mi ami, con le parole che sai che voglio sentirmi dire, con le rassicurazioni di cui sai che io ho bisogno......cammina con me, al mio fianco, e sopporta le crisi che sicuramente avrò, le insicurezze, le inadeguatezze, le depressioni, con fermezza ma con dolcezza......e nn per una settimana, un mese o un anno, maper tutto il tempo che mi servirà.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie di cuore Mirtilla. davvero.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> dimostrami il tuo amore, dimostrami che sono io quella che vuoi, dimostrami che riesci ad essere mio e basta, che io e te abbiamo ancora una vita da vivere insieme, stammi vicino e guariscimi con tanta pazienza, con i gesti di tutti i giorni fatti perchè mi ami, con le parole che sai che voglio sentirmi dire, con le rassicurazioni di cui sai che io ho bisogno......cammina con me, al mio fianco, e sopporta le crisi che sicuramente avrò, le insicurezze, le inadeguatezze, le depressioni, con fermezza ma con dolcezza......e nn per una settimana, un mese o un anno, maper tutto il tempo che mi servirà.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senza offesa ma queste pretese mi fanno ridere


----------



## Old Black Mamba (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Si. Non sono da encomiare. E' vero.



Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.
Alla tua età non ci si nasconde neanche  dietro una pseudo presa di coscienza.

Ho già dato per oggi.

Donne ignare dei fatti, tacete.


Arrivederci.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza offesa ma queste pretese mi fanno ridere


 
beh Lettry non è che si possa ricostruire la fiducia andata in pezzi in un soffio


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> è possibile
> se non ti amasse non ti sarebbe stata accanto in quei momenti.
> ha bisogno di vedere il pentimento e, soprattutto, l'amore
> ha bisogno di conferme continue, come una bambina.
> ...


Grazie Amoremio.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.
> Alla tua età non ci si nasconde neanche  dietro una pseudo presa di coscienza.*
> 
> Ho già dato per oggi.
> ...


Ma io ti quoto


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> dimostrami il tuo amore, dimostrami che sono io quella che vuoi, dimostrami che riesci ad essere mio e basta, che io e te abbiamo ancora una vita da vivere insieme, stammi vicino e guariscimi con tanta pazienza, con i gesti di tutti i giorni fatti perchè mi ami, con le parole che sai che voglio sentirmi dire, con le rassicurazioni di cui sai che io ho bisogno......cammina con me, al mio fianco, e sopporta le crisi che sicuramente avrò, le insicurezze, le inadeguatezze, le depressioni, con fermezza ma con dolcezza......e nn per una settimana, un mese o un anno, maper tutto il tempo che mi servirà.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti quoto


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto... ma io penserei ad un analista. forse è una montagna un po' altina per scalarla da sola...


 infatti ci sto pensando.....ma sono anche andata al decathlon a vedere l'attrezzatura da free climbing.....


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Si. Non sono da encomiare. E' vero.


 che due sfere.
stai più con con lei e piantala con questa finta litania di mea culpa
finte, noiose e inutili


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*......*



Black Mamba ha detto:


> Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.
> Alla tua età non ci si nasconde neanche  dietro una pseudo presa di coscienza.
> 
> Ho già dato per oggi.
> ...


Torna presto (dico sul serio)


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh Lettry non è che si possa ricostruire la fiducia andata in pezzi in un soffio


Ma il perdono si da o non si da... c'e' poco da fare!

Se vogliono passare oltre il tradimento sono in due a doverlo fare... anche la parte lesa deve fare il suo


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che due sfere.
> stai più con con lei e piantala con questa finta litania di mea culpa
> finte, noiose e inutili


 
donna...


----------



## Grande82 (4 Giugno 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.
> Alla tua età non ci si nasconde neanche dietro una pseudo presa di coscienza.
> 
> Ho già dato per oggi.
> ...


 se me lo chiedi tu senz'altro tacerò!


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza offesa ma queste pretese mi fanno ridere


beata te, ti invidio


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> infatti ci sto pensando.....ma sono anche andata al decathlon a vedere l'attrezzatura da free climbing.....


 
credo che ti possa aiutare veramente. Non è sano avere così tanta rabbia da 9 anni. Se non ti fai aiutare gliela dai vinta, oltre alla vostra coppia in questo modo gli permetti di distruggere anche la tua possibilità di rifarti una vita


----------



## Grande82 (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> credo che ti possa aiutare veramente. Non è sano avere così tanta rabbia da 9 anni. Se non ti fai aiutare gliela dai vinta, oltre alla vostra coppia in questo modo gli permetti di distruggere anche la tua possibilità di rifarti una vita


nei consultori esistono servizi gratuiti di psicologi?


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il perdono si da o non si da... c'e' poco da fare!
> 
> Se vogliono passare oltre il tradimento sono in due a doverlo fare... anche la parte lesa deve fare il suo


 
ma certo! ma anche chi ha tradito deve aiutare nella ricostruzione della fiducia che lui ha distrutto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*....*



Minerva ha detto:


> che due sfere.
> stai più con con lei e piantala con questa finta litania di mea culpa
> *finte*, noiose e inutili


Finte è una tua fissazione rispetto a qualunque cosa io dica o scriva. E per la verità finta la litania non è, checché tu ne pensi. Noioso forse si ma per me no. inutile spero di no.  cmg grazie dell'intervento.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nei consultori esistono servizi gratuiti di psicologi?


 
non lo so, ma mi posso informare


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Giugno 2009)

ed ora vi saluto e vado a farmi la mia caragnata quotidiana.



adiòssss


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> Porgila al tuo forumello.. se ti molla tua moglie avrai chi può consolarti.
> 
> Tradimento.net TSè!
> 
> Alla faccia di moglie e amici.


 
che bello vedere due amici che si ritrovano


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ed ora vi saluto e vado a farmi la mia caragnata quotidiana.
> 
> 
> 
> adiòssss


 
se non è giustificata dal taglio delle cipolle x il soffritto non puoi andare, non ti diamo il permesso


----------



## Grande82 (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non lo so, ma mi posso informare


 sarebbe una buona idea.
non è la prima volta che ci troviamo a dire ad un'amica/amico o ad un utente di rivolgersi ad uno specialista e sarebbe una cosa buona saper indirizzare con maggiore precisione verso una struttura pubblica e gratuita, no?


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non lo so, ma mi posso informare



qui da noi esistono....!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma certo! ma anche chi ha tradito deve aiutare nella ricostruzione della fiducia che lui ha distrutto


Si ma non deve lavorare per conquistare il perdono.

Per la fiducia ci devono lavorare tutt'e due, come per tutto il resto.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sarebbe una buona idea.
> non è la prima volta che ci troviamo a dire ad un'amica/amico o ad un utente di rivolgersi ad uno specialista e sarebbe una cosa buona saper indirizzare con maggiore precisione verso una struttura pubblica e gratuita, no?





Verena67 ha detto:


> qui da noi esistono....!


 
chiedo alla mia amica pissicologa e vi dico


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.
> Alla tua età non ci si nasconde neanche dietro una pseudo presa di coscienza.
> 
> Ho già dato per oggi.
> ...


ma de che?
ora che chi non sapeva può aver preso coscienza, grazie a te, che c'è qualcos'altro sotto, cosa cambia.
ha rappresentato una questione che per alcuni è rilevante.
chi non sapeva cosa ti fa sbavare (e io sono tra questi) continua a non sapere.
quel perentorio "donne tacete" rivolgilo al gallinaio che frequenti nella realtà vera, così che ti possano guardar negli occhi e non solo.

ma chi era questo cafone?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*............*

Amoremio guarda che quello che ho scritto è vero ... ahimè. Stanne certa e non offenderti. Gli attacchi sono rivolti solo a me.


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2009)

*Rocknroll*

Solo qualche suggerimento: più silenzio, più cura per la tua consorte, più vicinanza a lei che ai consigli (il mio compreso).  
E' di lei che ti devi curare, a lei che devi dare certezze, a lei che devi tutto quello che hai a tutt'oggi.
Il resto é passamaneria della vita... non é mai indispensabile, a volte stroppia e spesso appesantisce l'esistenza... in qualche caso involgarisce il vivere come certi abiti con troppe trine, nappe, fiocchi e ruches...
Nella vita come nell'immagine, l'essenzialità é la vera eleganza. 
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Solo qualche suggerimento: più silenzio, più cura per la tua consorte, più vicinanza a lei che ai consigli (il mio compreso).
> E' di lei che ti devi curare, a lei che devi dare certezze, a lei che devi tutto quello che hai a tutt'oggi.
> Il resto é passamaneria della vita... non é mai indispensabile, a volte stroppia e spesso appesantisce l'esistenza... in qualche caso involgarisce il vivere come certi abiti con troppe trine, nappe, fiocchi e ruches...
> Nella vita come nell'immagine, *l'essenzialità é la vera eleganza.*
> Bruja


e quello che poi conta veramente


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non deve lavorare per conquistare il perdono.
> 
> Per la fiducia ci devono lavorare tutt'e due, come per tutto il resto.


 
maybe non mi sono spiegata:
il perdono è vincolato da un sincero pentimento ma indipendente dalle pretese (come le hai chiamate tu). Quelle più che vere e proprie pretese sono richieste di aiuto.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Solo qualche suggerimento: più silenzio, più cura per la tua consorte, più vicinanza a lei che ai consigli (il mio compreso).
> E' di lei che ti devi curare, a lei che devi dare certezze, a lei che devi tutto quello che hai a tutt'oggi.
> Il resto é passamaneria della vita... non é mai indispensabile, a volte stroppia e spesso appesantisce l'esistenza... in qualche caso involgarisce il vivere come certi abiti con troppe trine, nappe, fiocchi e ruches...
> Nella vita come nell'immagine, l'essenzialità é la vera eleganza.
> Bruja


Ma come potrei non quotarti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sarebbe una buona idea.
> non è la prima volta che ci troviamo a dire ad un'amica/amico o ad un utente di rivolgersi ad uno specialista e sarebbe una cosa buona saper indirizzare con maggiore precisione verso una struttura pubblica e gratuita, no?


credo che la cosa migliore sia che l'utente si rivolga al proprio medico di base, che saprà indirizzarlo.


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2009)

*Amoremio*



Amoremio ha detto:


> ma de che?
> ora che chi non sapeva può aver preso coscienza, grazie a te, che c'è qualcos'altro sotto, cosa cambia.
> ha rappresentato una questione che per alcuni è rilevante.
> chi non sapeva cosa ti fa sbavare (e io sono tra questi) continua a non sapere.
> ...


Prudenza mia cara... prudenza. 
A volte chi sbotta, pur sembrando sguaiato/a, potrebbe essere solo stupito/a. 
Spesso non si tratta di sbavare ma di meravigliarsi... d'altronde io che parto dal presupposto di essere una vecchia "gallina" ...mi meraviglierei di meravigliarmi ancora di qualcosa.
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Rock*

Questa è la dimostrazione dell'intelligenza di una persona che prende atto di un errore...e capendone la gravità...inizia un percorso di crescità!Ecco questo è uno dei pochi casi dove veramente si intravede la buona fede di una persona che ha sbagliato per immaturità emotiva....!!Complimenti rock!!!


----------



## Grande82 (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo che la cosa migliore sia che l'utente si rivolga al proprio medico di base, che saprà indirizzarlo.


 hai ragione!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Amoremio guarda che quello che ho scritto è vero ... ahimè. Stanne certa e non offenderti. Gli attacchi sono rivolti solo a me.


"Donne ... tacete" era rivolto a te?
bè,  che ci siano motivi pregressi per insultarti non lo so e non lo escludo.

ma che arrivi sto fesso e per buttare l'ostracismo su di te apostrofi così chi ti rivolge la parola non mi pare proprio regolare
poi la botta di isteria con strascico di paternalismo non mi offende, mi fa inc zz re!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> maybe non mi sono spiegata:
> *il perdono è vincolato da un sincero pentimento* ma indipendente dalle pretese (come le hai chiamate tu). Quelle più che vere e proprie pretese sono richieste di aiuto.


Ecco per me no.

Il pentimento e il perdono non sono necessariamente vincolati... teoricamente non dovrebbero essere proprio vincolati, nel senso che dovrei pentirmi perche' ho fatto una cagata e non per avere il perdono... anche il perdono dovrebbe venire anche senza il pentimento... 

Il perdono e il pentimento per me sono veramente rari.

Se sono richieste di aiuto chiedi aiuto, non chiedere gesti come garanzia di pentimento... per me non esiste.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco per me no.
> 
> Il pentimento e il perdono non sono necessariamente vincolati... teoricamente non dovrebbero essere proprio vincolati, nel senso che dovrei pentirmi perche' ho fatto una cagata e non per avere il perdono SONO D'ACCORDO
> 
> ...


 
secondo me non sono garanzie di pentimento, non esistono garanzie in questo campo, sono rassicurazioni


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prudenza mia cara... prudenza.
> A volte chi sbotta, pur sembrando sguaiato/a, potrebbe essere solo stupito/a.
> Spesso non si tratta di sbavare ma di meravigliarsi... d'altronde io che parto dal presupposto di essere una vecchia "gallina" ...mi meraviglierei di meravigliarmi ancora di qualcosa.
> Bruja


io non contesto che un utente che abbia elementi ulteriori o questioni pregresse possa uscirsene anche malamente con qualcun altro.
ma se la veda con lui, anche sul forum.
ma senza apostrofare chi non ha i suoi stessi motivi e le sue stesse argomentazioni.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*.........*

Mi spiace ma il perdonare un tradimento non è mai un atto d'amore...cos' come non è un atto d'amore il tradire.....!Si perdona un tradimento per tanti motivi....per tante debolezze,per tante insicurezze.....non si può perdonare per amore....!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> "Donne ... tacete" era rivolto a te?
> bè,  che ci siano motivi pregressi per insultarti non lo so e non lo escludo.
> 
> ma che arrivi sto fesso e per buttare l'ostracismo su di te apostrofi così chi ti rivolge la parola non mi pare proprio regolare
> poi la botta di isteria con strascico di paternalismo non mi offende, mi fa inc zz re!


Ti chiedo scusa perché il thread l'ho aperto io e mi sento responsabile del suo contenuto. Volevo parlare di me serenamente. Non è possibile. Del resto per quanto io possa essere oggetto delle peggiori critiche ho più volte detto che vorrei stare qui in pace. In passato non l'ho fatto. Ora mi sento di farlo. Posso? Posso raccontare le mie cose che suonano false, finte, e chi più ne ha più ne metta' O devo schierarmi per forza? L'ho fatto. Ritengo sia stata una cosa sbagliata. Non rinnego ma non voglio rifarlo. Posso essere lasciato in pace di stare qui senza rompere i coglioni e senza esserli rotti? Posso. Chi vuole insultarmi lo faccia pure. Chi sente tradito, deluso, offeso ha ragione d'esserlo. ma può farlo in privato e magari tenere fuori gli altri. Altimenti si apra un thread su quanto io sia un concentrato di merda e vi posti tutto il postabile. però, adesso, per favore, qui posso continuare a fare quel che voglio fare? Cioè scrivere e ascoltare? Posso o sono l'unico a non poterlo fare? Grazie ancora


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

Rock, io ti appoggio. Qui ognuno deve poter dire la sua, altrimenti facciamo che talebanizzarci, tiriamo giu' le statue, e bon!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma il perdonare un tradimento non è mai un atto d'amore...cos' come non è un atto d'amore il tradire.....!Si perdona un tradimento per tanti motivi....per tante debolezze,per tante insicurezze.....non si può perdonare per amore....!!


non sono d'accordo oscuro,
se non ti amo che cosa ho da perdonarti?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Ma il perdono non vuol dire *stare insieme*... posso perdonare chi mi ha fatto del male, posso rapportarmi con quella persona anche in maniera affettuosa ma quello che c'era e' finito, la relazione amorosa e' finita.

Anche quello e' perdono.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo oscuro,
> se non ti amo che cosa ho da perdonarti.


Che lo ami o meno t'ha fatto male comunque


----------



## Grande82 (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma il perdonare un tradimento non è mai un atto d'amore...cos' come non è un atto d'amore il tradire.....!Si perdona un tradimento per tanti motivi....per tante debolezze,per tante insicurezze.....non si può perdonare per amore....!!


 no, secondo me si perdona per amore.
E' dimenticare che invece non si può fare, mai, nemmeno per amore.
Il perdono passa dal considerare che il male fatto non è comunque paragonabile al bene, passato, presente e futuro.
Ovviamente sono casi rari.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma il perdonare un tradimento non è mai un atto d'amore...cos' come non è un atto d'amore il tradire.....!Si perdona un tradimento per tanti motivi....per tante debolezze,per tante insicurezze.....non si può perdonare per amore....!!



In parte hai ragione , ma non e' sempre cosi'.

Il fatto e' che anche quando si perdona spesso lo si fa perche' si sceglie il male minore per se stessi


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, secondo me si perdona per amore.
> E' dimenticare che invece non si può fare, mai, nemmeno per amore.
> Il perdono passa dal considerare che il male fatto non è comunque paragonabile al bene, passato, presente e futuro.
> Ovviamente sono casi rari.


ti quoto


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*........*

Si può amare che ha dato chiara dimostrazione di non amarci e di non rispettarci?Forse si...ma nella stessa misura con cui non amiamo noi stessi.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Lettrice*

Appunto scegliamo il male minore per noi stessi...non amore è CONVENIENZA!!!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto scegliamo il male minore per noi stessi...non amore è CONVENIENZA!!!


Infatti ti davo ragione


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto scegliamo il male minore per noi stessi...non amore è CONVENIENZA!!!





Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti ti davo ragione


non vi condivido.
ma ognuno la pensa come crede.
io posso basarmi su ciò che provo e non ha niente a che vedere con ciò che dite voi.
potreste anche essere un po' meno granitici
le realtà umane sono più sfaccettate di quelle che possono essere note al singolo


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Amore mio*

Si effettivamente son unpò granitico....però meglio non perdere di vista l'effettiva valenza e portata delle cose!!!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non vi condivido.
> ma ognuno la pensa come crede.
> io posso basarmi su ciò che provo e non ha niente a che vedere con ciò che dite voi.
> potreste anche essere un po' meno granitici
> le realtà umane sono più sfaccettate di quelle che possono essere note al singolo


 hai ragione. la cosa buffa è che alla fine i traditori hanno" l'intelligenza di capire" e i traditi la bieca convenienza.
cornuti e mazziati


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> non vi condivido.
> ma ognuno la pensa come crede.
> io posso basarmi su ciò che provo e non ha niente a che vedere con ciò che dite voi.
> potreste anche essere un po' meno granitici
> le realtà umane sono più sfaccettate di quelle che possono essere note al singolo


 
Sacrosanto e suggello col sangue. Mi hai scritto delle cose molto belle in questo thread e te ne sono sinceramente grato.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione. la cosa buffa è che alla fine* i traditori hanno" l'intelligenza di capire" e i traditi la bieca convenienza.*
> cornuti e mazziati


Io non ho mai scritto questo


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non vi condivido.
> ma ognuno la pensa come crede.
> io posso basarmi su ciò che provo e non ha niente a che vedere con ciò che dite voi.
> potreste anche essere un po' meno granitici
> le realtà umane sono più sfaccettate di quelle che possono essere note al singolo


Non voglio di certo che tutti la pensino come me... anzi.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Comunque non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali, è una banalità ma è così.
C'è la "bottarella" data per la debolezza della carne e c'è la relazione, lunga, fatta di sms, piccole attenzioni e canzoni d'amore ascoltate con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto.
C'è il tradimento che arriva in uno stato di profonda crisi della coppia e quello che ti giunge inaspettato quando eri convinto che andasse tutto bene.
C'è il tradimento confessato e quello scoperto.
C'è poi il pentimento sincero e quello di convenienza (ma spesso non c'è mai neanche un reale pentimento).

Ed è impossibile stabilire se sia giusto o sbagliato perdonare, con così tanti fattori in gioco.

La discussione aperta da R&R è la proiezione di quello che sarebbe stato il mio futuro coniugale se non avessi scelto di separarmi.

Film incentrati sul tema del tradimento che ti fanno precipitare nella sofferenza, scene di profonda passione nelle quali vedere i soliti due volti (dei quali uno NON è il tuo), notti insonni a piangere in silenzio sul cuscino, un ricordo brutto che ti torna prepotentemente su come un rigurgito acido... e poi lo spettro del sospetto... che non ti abbandonerà mai sul serio.

Per superare tutto questo non serve solo un  grande amore. 
Serve un ex traditore davvero pentito, davvero mortificato, che si venderebbe l'anima per tornare indietro, in grado di sostenere questi momenti, in grado di rispondere sempre nella maniera giusta a tutte le crisi della compagna... 

Non è un impegno facile.
Mentre tradire è semplicissimo. 
Anche banale, visto che è la risposta più facile a tutte le crisi di coppia.

Io non ce l'avrei mai fatta al posto della moglie di R&R. 
Ma soprattutto ero pienamente consapevole di non avere accanto un uomo in grado di aiutarmi a superare tutto questo.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Comunque non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali, è una banalità ma è così.
> ....................................
> ....................................
> 
> ...


Quello che non mi pare sia stato evidenziato è che tutti/e si faccia appello al voler cambiare ciò che è stato....operazione impossibile!

Così come il cercare di seppellire il passato....

Occorre invece, a mio parere, l'accettazione di quel che è avvenuto, la consapevolezza delle ragioni che hanno indotto a compiere il tradimento, il far maggior luce possibile sugli attori - TUTTI - della vicenda.

Solo se si hanno chiari ruoli azioni e motivazioni si può ripartire, solo accettando ciò che l'altro ha dimostrato di essere realmente, con tutte le sue sfaccettature e quindi anche le sue debolezze, si può provare a costruire un qualcosa di nuovo, forse meno illusorio, più terra a terra, ma realmente più concreto, più vero.

Non è detto che ci si riesca, che ciò di cui si venga a conoscenza ci stia bene, che si riesca ad accettare chi è quello che oggi vediamo nella sua vera luce accanto a noi e che non potrà mai più essere quello/a che era prima del tradimento, delle aspettative deluse, della fine della favola del mulino bianco, della fiducia cieca...

Non è quindi solo questione di pentimento e perdono, ma di reale conoscenza ed accettazione dell'altro/a...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> (...)
> Non è quindi solo questione di pentimento e perdono, *ma di reale conoscenza* ed accettazione dell'altro/a...


 
...eh, e chi è più in grado di dire "ti conosco" dopo una cosa del genere?


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2009)

Altra piccola osservazione....

Il reale male che si fa ad un altro/a, relativamente ai sentimenti, è quasi sempre imprevedibile, almeno nella sua esatta consistenza....

Perchè il metro che possiamo usare è solo il nostro, che proprio per questo non è oggettivabile e universalmente usabile come parametro per il male, il dolore e la sofferenza altrui...

Non so se vi è mai capitato di rivedere qualcuno/a che avete lasciato, senza farvi troppi pensieri o scrupoli, senza troppe spiegazioni...e che magari non vi ha mai cercato/a confermandovi nella convinzione che pure a lei/lui la cosa fosse passata senza colpo ferire, senza eccessivi strascichi...
Salvo il ritrovarvelo/a davanti dopo mesi o anche anni e avvertire tutta la sofferenza che quel lasciare aveva causato e che a voi può pure sembrare esagerata, ma che, essendo la SUA sofferenza, non la nostra, ben difficilmente potremo capire fino in fondo...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si effettivamente son unpò granitico....però meglio non perdere di vista l'effettiva valenza e portata delle cose!!!!


io non la perdo di vista.
e guarda che dò per scontato che quando parli di convenienza non ne parli in senso economico ma puramente sentimentale, altrimenti ciò che dici mi offenderebbe.
(capisco che ti possa rimbalzare ma è così)
e posso anche piegare la tua terminologia al mio modo di pensare.
1. non mi conviene buttare alle ortiche un uomo che amo se si è sporcato scivolando in una pozza di fango e nemmeno se è ricoperto di merd@ dalla testa ai piedi
2. mi conviene dargli una botta in testa e proseguire per la mia strada se è diventato una persona diversa: che ciò sia avvenuto perchè posseduto da un essere alieno che ne ha distrutto l'essenza o perchè colui che amo non è mai vissuto se non nelle mie illusioni, non cambia i termini della questione.
finchè credo possibile che ci si trovi nel caso 1, mi conviene far di tutto per aiutarlo a rimettersi in sesto 
se credo che siamo nel caso 2 o se dopo essersi messo in sesto lo rifà o adotta altri comportamenti che non mi convincono sull'esistenza o sulla sostanza del sentimento che ha per me mi conviene mandarlo a cag....
nel complesso, amandolo non mi conviene lasciare nulla di intentato nel verificare se sia possibile ricostruire, anche a costo di notevole sofferenza (che se non lo amassi mi sarei almeno in parte risparmiata)


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non la perdo di vista.
> e guarda che dò per scontato che quando parli di convenienza non ne parli in senso economico ma puramente sentimentale, altrimenti ciò che dici mi offenderebbe.
> (capisco che ti possa rimbalzare ma è così)
> e posso anche piegare la tua terminologia al mio modo di pensare.
> ...


Amoremio, sei saggissima! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













E molto  molto piu' lucida di quando arrivasti qui...!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amoremio, sei saggissima!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


va a momenti.
lucidità a corrente alternata.
ma grazie


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che non mi pare sia stato evidenziato è che tutti/e si faccia appello al voler cambiare ciò che è stato....operazione impossibile!
> 
> Così come il cercare di seppellire il passato....
> 
> ...





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Altra piccola osservazione....
> 
> Il reale male che si fa ad un altro/a, relativamente ai sentimenti, è quasi sempre imprevedibile, almeno nella sua esatta consistenza....
> 
> ...


Te le appoggio tutt'e due


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2009)

*appunto*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il perdono non vuol dire *stare insieme*... posso perdonare chi mi ha fatto del male, posso rapportarmi con quella persona anche in maniera affettuosa ma quello che c'era e' finito, la relazione amorosa e' finita.
> 
> Anche quello e' perdono.


Vero in assoluto, il perdono é un atto, i sentimenti sono spesso involontari.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2009)

*vedi...*



Amoremio ha detto:


> non vi condivido.
> ma ognuno la pensa come crede.
> io posso basarmi su ciò che provo e non ha niente a che vedere con ciò che dite voi.
> potreste anche essere un po' meno granitici
> le realtà umane sono più sfaccettate di quelle che possono essere note al singolo


Involontariamente ti riallacci al mio non meravigliarmi.... ecco perché di solito non mi meraviglio dei fatti esattamente come per le reazioni delle persone al corrente dei fatti.
Solo a questo verteva il mio rivolgermi a te .
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2009)

*Infatti*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...eh, e chi è più in grado di dire "ti conosco" dopo una cosa del genere?


Non é più un "ti conosco" ma un "ti ri-conosco" nella nuova veste che ha mostrato di te...  e qui gli inciampi sono infiniti!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non la perdo di vista.
> e guarda che dò per scontato che quando parli di convenienza non ne parli in senso economico ma puramente sentimentale, altrimenti ciò che dici mi offenderebbe.
> (capisco che ti possa rimbalzare ma è così)
> e posso anche piegare la tua terminologia al mio modo di pensare.
> ...



Non ho mai parlato di convenienze economica, anche se pure quello e' un fattore da non sottovalutare e, per me, valido quanto quello sentimentale e non cago nessuno su questo.

Ho detto che si sceglie il male minore, per qualcuno e' riprovare col compagno e perdonare, spesso anche se questo non e' minimamente pentito... per altri mandare a cagare. Il tutto puo' avvenire indipendentemente dal sentimento posso amare e lasciare, posso non amare e continuare.

Sono tutte posizioni valide, se e' quello che si vuole.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*...........*

Sono state scritte cose molto vere. Condivisibili in maniera maggiore o minore ma senz'altro vere. E io ho provato interesse nel leggerle e trovato un qualcosa di utile in ciascuna di esse. Grazie a tutti.
Sono vere anche le accuse che mi vengono rivolte. Me le merito tutte. Ma sono colpe mie non di chi si trova qui solo per dire la sua.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2009)

*OT*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Te le appoggio tutt'e due


Mi pareva infatti di averti dietro sulla moto!


----------



## Bruja (4 Giugno 2009)

*....*

Nulla da ecccepire sulla seggezza dei tuoi interventi ma ci metterei anche il fattore incognita!!!



Amoremio ha detto:


> io non la perdo di vista.
> e guarda che dò per scontato che quando parli di convenienza non ne parli in senso economico ma puramente sentimentale, altrimenti ciò che dici mi offenderebbe.
> (capisco che ti possa rimbalzare ma è così)
> e posso anche piegare la tua terminologia al mio modo di pensare.
> ...


Analizzo i fatti, qui siamo di fronte a chi vuole recuperare un rapporto e desidera che possa perfino avere una nuova patina di apprezzamento.
Tutto giusto e possibile, chi lo nega, ma la modalità e la giustezza del recupero non dipende da come la si vede fuori dalla coppia o dalla valutazione standard che possiamo dare, ma dalla sensibilità, dalle sfumature di influenza che le azioni e le rassicurazioni possono dare, dalla ritrovata discrezione che sempre un rapporto di coppia ha in sé, che é parte della complicità della relazione.
Insomma, alla breve, se voglio un recupero, un  riavvicinamento, una nuova fase dell'unione, l'attenzione é sempre e solo al/la partner, il resto é companatico che va bene solo se il piatto forte é sano e temprato.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sono state scritte cose molto vere. Condivisibili in maniera maggiore o minore ma senz'altro vere. E io ho provato interesse nel leggerle e trovato un qualcosa di utile in ciascuna di esse. Grazie a tutti.
> Sono vere anche le accuse che mi vengono rivolte. Me le merito tutte. Ma sono colpe mie non di chi si trova qui solo per dire la sua.



Non ti frustare... anche tu sei qui per dire la tua...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nulla da ecccepire sulla seggezza dei tuoi interventi ma *ci metterei anche il fattore incognita!!!*
> 
> *verissimo.*
> *e non solo le incognite di ogni rapporto, ma anche quelle percepite a causa di nuove insicurezze , e quelle percepite nel raffronto con il pregresso*
> ...


ed alla brevissima ognuno naviga a vista in acque che non conosce e che comunque vede solo lui


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

*Bruja*

Passamaneria della vita è magnifico!!


----------



## Old Angel (4 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma questo lo capisci solo dopo.
> Per quanto tu possa pensare che lei è forte, equilibrata, determinata e per quanto tu possa rassicurarla dicendo che è stata solo una fase e che non accadrà mai più e che credi in voi e nella vostra unione e che hai capito solo dopo, col tempo, che cosa le hai fatto e cosa hai fatto al vostro rapporto, e che è una cosa che a posizioni invertite ti avrebbe fatto impazzire letteralmente e che ti vergogni e stai male per il dolore che hai causato e stai causando,, ti accorgi che no, non è come immaginavi, come speravi: comprendi che lei  non ne è uscita ancora. Nonostante tutta la buona volontà da parte di entrambi.
> Anzi, il tempo sembra aver rotto gli argini e il dolore e la tristezza affiorano sul suo viso ora che la stanchezza si è sostuita all'inziale eccitazione della voglia disperata di reagire positivamente. E la notte senti i sospiri e vedi nella penombra le lacrime scorrere e quando ti avvicini per consolarla ti scaccia e tu non insisti perché sai che ha ragione, che meriti quel gesto, perché ti assumi tutta la responsabilità di quel che hai fatto e ne pagherai il fio qualunque esso sarà
> Ma vederla star male ancora  perché in un film si parla di tradimento ed abbandono o perché in un libro si narra di uomini e donne infedeli e bugiardi, ti fa capire che l'hai fatta veramente grossa, l'hai fatta enorme, perché lei rivive quel trauma ogni volta che un impulso dal mondo esterno le da da immedesimarsi in qualcosa di simile. E speri egoisticamente che ce la faccia a uscirne fuori, perché vederla soffrire è la peggior punizione che gli Dei potessero riservarti. Solo oggi mi sto realmente rendendo conto di quanto dolore possa provocare un tradimento. Una ferita profonda e Dio non voglia che non si rimargini perché non mi perdonerei mai, anche agli occhi dei nostri figli. Mai


Non è da tutti comprendere tutto ciò


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (5 Giugno 2009)

Sono nella stessa situazione di tua moglie.... ho provato a perdonare ma nel mio caso non penso sarà proprio possibile solo che mi odio perchè non riesco a trovare la forza di dargli un calcione e mandarlo......


----------



## Amoremio (5 Giugno 2009)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Sono nella stessa situazione di tua moglie.... ho provato a perdonare ma nel mio caso non penso sarà proprio possibile solo che mi odio perchè non riesco a trovare la forza di dargli un calcione e mandarlo......


forse allora non è la stessa situazione
e non è nemmeno la mia
a cosa sei arrivata?
è quasi un anno fa che scrivevi che non c'era altra cosa che lasciarlo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Sono nella stessa situazione di tua moglie.... ho provato a perdonare ma nel mio caso non penso sarà proprio possibile solo che mi odio perchè non riesco a trovare la forza di dargli un calcione e mandarlo......


Ho letto il tuo primo post. Il mio (ex) marito ha iniziato quando mia figlia aveva tre mesi (dice lui...).


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (5 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> forse allora non è la stessa situazione
> e non è nemmeno la mia
> a cosa sei arrivata?
> è quasi un anno fa che scrivevi che non c'era altra cosa che lasciarlo


 Non è un ann.... avevo capito tutto ma non avevo avuto la conferma.... poi qualche mese fa il mio maritino ha deciso che non ne poteva più e mi ha confessato che mi tradisce/iva (?) da  quattro anni.... Prima erano dubbi ma ero arrivata a pensare di essere pazza anzi lui me lo aveva fatto credere... poi.... mi maledico ogni giorno perchè non riesco a lasciarlo... vedo sempre un lumicino di speranza... ma poi con il suo comportamento spenge l'unica speranza di provare a ricostruire il nostro rapporto e non rovinare la nostra famiglia


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo primo post. Il mio (ex) marito ha iniziato quando mia figlia aveva tre mesi (dice lui...).


 
Il mio dopo pochi mesi che "per amore " aveva lasciato la sua città... avevamo un bimbo di sette mesi.... abbiamo anche un altro bimbo di 11 mesi... non riesco a capire come una persona possa arrivare a tanto...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Il mio dopo pochi mesi che "per amore " aveva lasciato la sua città... avevamo un bimbo di sette mesi.... abbiamo anche un altro bimbo di 11 mesi... non riesco a capire come una persona possa arrivare a tanto...








 Lo domandi alla persona sbagliata. Mia figlia ha fatto 15 mesi oggi.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Giugno 2009)

bene
un anno fa negava blandamente e lasciava segnali 
ora te lo ha detto
lui cosa penserebe di fare?
e tu?


----------



## Old sperella (5 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bene
> un anno fa negava blandamente e lasciava segnali
> ora te lo ha detto
> lui cosa penserebe di fare?
> e tu?


sembrerebbe quasi che voglia prendere il volo


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (5 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bene
> un anno fa negava blandamente e lasciava segnali
> ora te lo ha detto
> lui cosa penserebe di fare?
> e tu?


Lui vorrebbe rimettere le cose a posto (è per questo, secondo lui, che me l'ha confessato) e vorrebbe che io non rompessi on domande, crisi, pianti, insomma tutte le cose lette e rilette anche negli altri post. 
IO..... LO uCCIDEREI vorrei andare lontano perchè è una persona veramente ignobile. Non si rende nemmeno conto del male che mi ha fatto.


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lo domandi alla persona sbagliata. Mia figlia ha fatto 15 mesi oggi.


Una domanda personale, se ti va, hai solo una figlia? Ma ti sei separata?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Una domanda personale, se ti va, hai solo una figlia? Ma ti sei separata?


Ho solo questa bimba, cercata da entrambi. Me ne sono accorta subito ma non avevo le prove... anche il mio diceva ai parenti che ero pazza e in depressione post-parto.
Poi ho beccato un sms poche ore prima del battesimo e l'ho buttato fuori.
Ho chiesto la separazione ma nel frattempo tentavo una ricostruzione perchè aveva giurato (sulla figlia) di aver chiuso.
A metà dicembre ci siamo separati in tribunale... a natale è venuto a casa a giocare alla famigliola che ci riprova e a gennaio ho trovato un estratto conto della carta di credito col regalo che aveva fatto a lei per natale (indovina? dell'intimo...).

A quel punto eravamo già separati legalmente, quindi lo s******amento è diventato definitivo.


----------



## Old Becco (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ah si? pentiti? e pensarci prima no? fin da piccoli ci insegnano di nn far del male......nooooo, troppo comodo, faccio come i coccodrilli, prima me te magno e poi piagno......tzè....


 ---------------------

Ecco, io sono d'accordo. Non ho mai sopportato che mia moglie mi abbia detto: " e' stato più forte di me, non volevo farti male, è stao un momento in cui tu.... etc etc".
E parlarne prima ? Non è mica come passare ad uno stop o pestare un piede. Lei lo ha fatto per mesi e mesi, poi per anni e anni.
Io ho un sacco di difetti e sicuramente i suoi amanti saranno delle persone meravigliose. Ma io che perchè devo essere trattato così?
Il mio amore allora non vale proprio niente?
Becco


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Belle parole. Ma c'è anche chi se ne frega allegramente del male fatto.


e c'è chi se ne frega allegramente del male subito


----------



## Amoremio (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> e c'è chi se ne frega allegramente del male subito


in che senso?
se non te ne frega di aver subito del male, che male era?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in che senso?
> se non te ne frega di aver subito del male, che male era?


nel senso che l'azione subita è scorretta ma non è detto che abbia fatto del male


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma questo lo capisci solo dopo.
> Per quanto tu possa pensare che lei è forte, equilibrata, determinata e per quanto tu possa rassicurarla dicendo che è stata solo una fase e che non accadrà mai più e che credi in voi e nella vostra unione e che hai capito solo dopo, col tempo, che cosa le hai fatto e cosa hai fatto al vostro rapporto, e che è una cosa che a posizioni invertite ti avrebbe fatto impazzire letteralmente e che ti vergogni e stai male per il dolore che hai causato e stai causando,, ti accorgi che no, non è come immaginavi, come speravi: comprendi che lei  non ne è uscita ancora. Nonostante tutta la buona volontà da parte di entrambi.
> Anzi, il tempo sembra aver rotto gli argini e il dolore e la tristezza affiorano sul suo viso ora che la stanchezza si è sostuita all'inziale eccitazione della voglia disperata di reagire positivamente. E la notte senti i sospiri e vedi nella penombra le lacrime scorrere e quando ti avvicini per consolarla ti scaccia e tu non insisti perché sai che ha ragione, che meriti quel gesto, perché ti assumi tutta la responsabilità di quel che hai fatto e ne pagherai il fio qualunque esso sarà
> Ma vederla star male ancora  perché in un film si parla di tradimento ed abbandono o perché in un libro si narra di uomini e donne infedeli e bugiardi, ti fa capire che l'hai fatta veramente grossa, l'hai fatta enorme, perché lei rivive quel trauma ogni volta che un impulso dal mondo esterno le da da immedesimarsi in qualcosa di simile. E speri egoisticamente che ce la faccia a uscirne fuori, perché vederla soffrire è la peggior punizione che gli Dei potessero riservarti. Solo oggi mi sto realmente rendendo conto di quanto dolore possa provocare un tradimento. Una ferita profonda e Dio non voglia che non si rimargini perché non mi perdonerei mai, anche agli occhi dei nostri figli. Mai


sarà che sono una sempliciotta, sarà che in fondo non ho capito mai nulla di quello che hai scritto; ma se tu sei ospite, pazienza ....etc e il soggetto dei tuoi deliri sta qui....
mi riesce proprio difficile prendere sul serio la tua voglia di riscattarti agli occhi di tua mogle.
se poi ho capito male come non detto.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà che sono una sempliciotta, sarà che in fondo non ho capito mai nulla di quello che hai scritto; ma se tu sei ospite, pazienza ....etc e *il soggetto dei tuoi deliri sta qui....*
> mi riesce proprio difficile prendere sul serio la tua voglia di riscattarti agli occhi di tua mogle.
> se poi ho capito male come non detto.


*in che senso?*

perchè?


----------



## Bruja (5 Giugno 2009)

*???*



Amoremio ha detto:


> *in che senso?*
> 
> perchè?


Cosa non ti sarebbe chiaro? 
Che qui partecipi la causa delle sue autoflagellazioni o che, se in un sito é avvenuto un "misfatto",  sarebbe meglio non tornare sul "luogo del misfatto" cercando in contemporanea di recuperare posizioni?
Almeno questo é ciò che io ho evinto dallo scritto di Minerva.
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cosa non ti sarebbe chiaro?
> Che qui partecipi la causa delle sue autoflagellazioni o che, se in un sito é avvenuto un "misfatto", sarebbe meglio non tornare sul "luogo del misfatto" cercando in contemporanea di recuperare posizioni?
> Almeno questo é ciò che io ho evinto dallo scritto di Minerva.
> Bruja


 e questo è


----------



## Amoremio (5 Giugno 2009)

io evinco che il "delirio" sarebbe il post che Minerva cita, il soggetto è la moglie e la moglie è qui.
o forse è qui la persona con cui ha tradito la moglie o il compagno di questa?
in questa seconda ipotesi, forse Minerva ritiene che il post servisse a far sapere qualcosa a qualcuno sul forum.
nella prima, forse ritiene che le cose che lui ha da dire alla moglie dovrebbe fargliele sapere in modo meno trasversale.
insomma vorrei capire.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io evinco che il "delirio" sarebbe il post che Minerva cita, il soggetto è la moglie e la moglie è qui.
> o forse è qui la persona con cui ha tradito la moglie o il compagno di questa?
> in questa seconda ipotesi, forse Minerva ritiene che il post servisse a far sapere qualcosa a qualcuno sul forum.
> nella prima, forse ritiene che le cose che lui ha da dire alla moglie dovrebbe fargliele sapere in modo meno trasversale.
> insomma *vorrei capire*.


secondo me non ce n'è bisogno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

scusate ma sarebbero ben fatti suoi se volesse tornare qua anche _*SE*_ questo fosse il luogo del misfatto?

(come fate a saperlo? l'ha detto lui?)

o chi tradisce con il/la collega di lavoro, per dimostrare il suo pentimento,poi si licenzia?


----------



## Kid (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate ma sarebbero ben fatti suoi se volesse tornare qua anche _*SE*_ questo fosse il luogo del misfatto?
> 
> (come fate a saperlo? l'ha detto lui?)
> 
> o chi tradisce con il/la collega di lavoro, per dimostrare il suo pentimento,poi si licenzia?



Io a mia moglie l'avevo proposto...


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate ma sarebbero ben fatti suoi se volesse tornare qua anche _*SE*_ questo fosse il luogo del misfatto?
> 
> (come fate a saperlo? l'ha detto lui?)
> 
> o chi tradisce con il/la collega di lavoro, per dimostrare il suo pentimento,poi si licenzia?


 direi che è decisamente una questione diversa: con il lavoro ci mangio ...il forum è piuttosto marginale nella vita.
non sono fatti suoi dal momento che ha pensato bene di palarne con un atteggiamento che personalmente trovo ipocrita per i motivi suddetti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi che è decisamente una questione diversa: con il lavoro ci mangio ...il forum è piuttosto marginale nella vita.
> *non sono fatti suoi* dal momento che ha pensato bene di palarne con un atteggiamento che personalmente trovo ipocrita per i motivi suddetti


 
un altro lavoro si può cercare. e comunque ripeto la domanda: quando ha detto che il forum è la causa del suo tradimento?
discutibile... dato che lui ha parlato del suo pentimento (credere se vero o finto sta a chi legge). la sua permanenza nel forum non è stata tirata in ballo certo da lui. così come non è stato tirato in ballo da lui il fatto che nel suo tradimento c'entri il forum.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io a mia moglie l'avevo proposto...


non è certo la norma. tra l'altro se non si vuole più tradire non capisco che motivo ci sia di evitare l'amante come se avesse la peste.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Giugno 2009)

insomma, rochenrol, sei nel gabbio. 
 hai una bella gatta da pelare, non ci piove...
certo che.. anche tu, pane e volpe, eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ti dedico mister tamburine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1xZNo10lQI&feature=related


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

ma chi si è trombato rock?
qualcuna del forum?
oh madonnina...
lapidiamoli!!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

io non ho capito una fava


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ho capito una fava


 
se ti può consolare.....manco io!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ho capito una fava





soleluna80 ha detto:


> se ti può consolare.....manco io!


non dite così che poi Fedifrago deve fare i disegnini anche a voi.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





facendo due conti, ho capito che rochenrol è nei guai perché prob sua moglie ha scoperto il forum e prob lui ha lasciato aperta la pw con la conseguenza che la moglie ha letto la sua posta mp.
oh, se non è così allora è un complotto della cia.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi si è trombato rock?
> qualcuna del forum?
> oh madonnina...
> lapidiamoli!!


E' nella norma racchietta...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Minerva ha detto:


> sarà che sono una sempliciotta, sarà che in fondo non ho capito mai nulla di quello che hai scritto; ma se tu sei ospite, pazienza ....etc e il soggetto dei tuoi deliri sta qui....
> mi riesce proprio difficile prendere sul serio la tua voglia di riscattarti agli occhi di tua mogle.
> se poi ho capito male come non detto.





Bruja ha detto:


> Cosa non ti sarebbe chiaro?
> Che qui partecipi la causa delle sue autoflagellazioni o che, se in un sito é avvenuto un "misfatto",  sarebbe meglio non tornare sul "luogo del misfatto" cercando in contemporanea di recuperare posizioni?
> Almeno questo é ciò che io ho evinto dallo scritto di Minerva.
> Bruja





angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate ma sarebbero ben fatti suoi se volesse tornare qua anche _*SE*_ questo fosse il luogo del misfatto?
> 
> (come fate a saperlo? l'ha detto lui?)
> 
> o chi tradisce con il/la collega di lavoro, per dimostrare il suo pentimento,poi si licenzia?





Minerva ha detto:


> direi che è decisamente una questione diversa: con il lavoro ci mangio ...il forum è piuttosto marginale nella vita.
> non sono fatti suoi dal momento che ha pensato bene di palarne con un atteggiamento che personalmente trovo ipocrita per i motivi suddetti





angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è certo la norma. tra l'altro se non si vuole più tradire non capisco che motivo ci sia di evitare l'amante come se avesse la peste.



Si intrecciano in questa vicenda situazioni diverse, che poi si sono per forza di cose sovrapposte e stratificate e stati d'animo differenti, a loro volta mutati col cambiare degli eventi e coll'evolversi (o involversi) degli avvenimenti. 
Si sappia però che qualunque provocazione mi venga rivolta e/o qualunque messaggio trasversale mi venga lanciato da chi è conscenza diretta o indiretta delle vicende che mi hanno visto coinvolto (che peraltro sono il segreto di Pulcinella di questo Forum dove nessuno sembra sapere nulla ma dove in relatà tutti sanno tutti. ed alcuni sanno più di altri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) sarà per me come non recepito. 
Io faccio quel che sento, giusto o sbagliato che sia, e me ne assumo la responsabilità. Liberi tutti di pensare quel che meglio ritenete: col dovuto rispetto per tutti voi non sono qui per essere approvato o meno ma perchè voglio esserci. 
Il termine "luogo del misfatto" mi fa sorridere: abito ad un tiro di schioppo dalla mia ex amante, ovunque io possa averla conosciuta. Ho tutti i suoi recapiti e lei i miei. ma davvero potete pensare che se volessi davvero riallacciare una relazione con lei mi ridurrei al Forum? Suvvia concedetemi il benficio di essere un coglione ma non _così_ un coglione !
Quoto in tutto Angelodelmale - che in passato. lo ripeto, ho avuto in enorme antipatia, sino ad odiarla, e versoi cui invece adesso nutro simpatia (si, lo dico: m'è simpatica e non me fotte un fico secco se sono un voltagabbana, traditore, uomo di merda ec. ec. perché il fatto che io possa cambiare idea su persone o cose credo ci stia tutto in un mondo libero. O no? Fermo restando che ben si possono mantenere buoni rapporti con tutti, anche con persone che tra loro non si piacciono: o è obbligatorio schierarsi? E' forse un obbligo di legge o morale? E poi ho già dato. grazie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) - .
Quanto a Minerva una volta per tutte: prendo atto di non piacerti. 
Viceversa, tu mi sei sinceramente indifferente, dipende da quel che scrivi e non ho preconcetti verso di te. 
Mi permetto solo di dire: se non ti piaccio, usa il tasto ignore. se non ti piace quel che scrivo, non mi leggere. ma non è che posso annullarmi perchè non sono di tuo gradimento? O la mia richiesta di continuare a esistere virtualmente ti appare una pretesa così assurda? Posso avere anche io diritto di esprimere le mie stronzate? Mica le spaccio per arte o per verità assolute, mi pare.
Infine, chiosa con efficacia erga omnes, mi limito a dire che certe volte il silenzio (che è d'oro) può essere più eloquente di tante parole.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




That' all folks:annoyedey


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

questa storia del tasto ignore è diventata una sgradevole litania.
se scrivi su un forum  ti becchi anche i commenti di chi pur non apprezzandoti ci tiene a manifestartelo


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Si intrecciano in questa vicenda situazioni diverse, che poi si sono per forza di cose sovrapposte e stratificate e stati d'animo differenti, a loro volta mutati col cambiare degli eventi e coll'evolversi (o involversi) degli avvenimenti.
> Si sappia però che qualunque provocazione mi venga rivolta e/o qualunque messaggio trasversale mi venga lanciato da chi è conscenza diretta o indiretta delle vicende che mi hanno visto coinvolto (che peraltro sono il segreto di Pulcinella di questo Forum dove nessuno sembra sapere nulla ma dove in relatà tutti sanno tutti. ed alcuni sanno più di altri
> 
> 
> ...


 concordo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*.....*



Minerva ha detto:


> concordo


E questa è per l'appunto una paradigmatica violazione della predetta regola.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Brugola ha detto:


> questa storia del tasto ignore è diventata una sgradevole litania.
> se scrivi su un forum  ti becchi anche i commenti di chi pur non apprezzandoti ci tiene a manifestartelo


vero.
ma è altrettanto vero che è sgradevole sentirsi sempre ripetere la stessa critica, a prescindere: dimmi che scrivo una stronzata ma non dire sempre. falso. falso falso.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Giugno 2009)

rochenrol, pensi veramente che nel forum tutti sappiano tutto di tutti o hai sparato a caso?
della tua vicenda non so e non ho mai saputo nulla, tanto per la cronaca.

mangia pane e volpe la prossima volta, invece di farti beccare per poi ridurti a scrivere 3d come quello che hai aperto.

that's all folks.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Anna A ha detto:


> rochenrol, pensi veramente che nel forum tutti sappiano tutto di tutti o hai sparato a caso?
> della tua vicenda non so e non ho mai saputo nulla, tanto per la cronaca.
> 
> *mangia pane e volpe la prossima volta, invece di farti beccare per poi ridurti a scrivere 3d come quello che hai aperto.*
> ...


Scusa Anna, ma se non sai, - e lo dici tu, non io -, come fai a dire che io sarei stato "scoperto" da mia moglie?
Il 3d non ha nulla a che vedere col tradimento ma su come ci sente *dop*o. E alcuni l'hanno trovato interessante, mi pare. Io si, lo riposterei.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> rochenrol, pensi veramente che nel forum tutti sappiano tutto di tutti o hai sparato a caso?
> della tua vicenda non so e non ho mai saputo nulla, tanto per la cronaca.
> 
> mangia pane e volpe la prossima volta, invece di farti beccare per poi ridurti a scrivere 3d come quello che hai aperto.
> ...


 bastava non palesarsi  provocatoriamente.altre fonti non ho e non ho mai tenuto avere


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*......*



Minerva ha detto:


> bastava non palesarsi  *provocatoriamente*.altre fonti non ho e non ho mai tenuto avere


Moi?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

Insomma...se la canta e se la suona?...


A me dispiace solo per la moglie...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Insomma...se la canta e se la suona?...
> 
> 
> A me dispiace solo per la moglie...


???​


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ???​


 
               !!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Insomma...se la canta e se la suona?...
> 
> 
> A me dispiace solo per la moglie...


perché me la canto e me la suono?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> !!!


;;;​


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ;;;​


 
 %%%​


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ???​





Brugola ha detto:


> !!!





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ;;;​


 
*:::*


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

il 3d secondo me è interessante, ma ormai non ci sto + capendo una beata mazza. ho detto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *:::*


basta cazzeggiare, racchiette, sennò svacchiamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*...*​


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

0-0​


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

No Brucosullarosa, spiegami questa cosa: in che senso? Siccome io avrei conosciuto la persona on cui ho tradito mia moglie qui, significa che stare qui comporta necessariamente che io la stia ritradendo?
hai questa idea? Eppure ho detto che la persona interessata potrei vederla di persona  tutti i giorni, se volesi. Quindi, qual'è il mio peccato mortale oltre al male fatto a mia moglie. Dove è il mio sbaglio qui?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> il 3d secondo me è interessante, ma ormai non ci sto + capendo una beata mazza. ho detto!


 
ma infatti interessante lo era.

e mi sembra di avere le idee abbastanza chiare:

r&r non ha il diritto di dire ciò che pensa senza essere tacciato d'essere bugiardo e ipocrita, per i suoi precendenti e perché qualcuno (?) ha lasciato intendere che la sua amanta frequenti o abbia frequentato il forum. in sostanza qualunque cosa dica è una cazzata e le sue verità sono decise da altri.

mi pare il berlusconi del forum


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> No Brucosullarosa, spiegami questa cosa: in che senso? *Siccome io avrei conosciuto la persona on cui ho tradito mia moglie qui, significa che stare qui comporta necessariamente che io la stia ritradendo?*
> hai questa idea? Eppure ho detto che la persona interessata potrei vederla di persona tutti i giorni, se volesi. Quindi, qual'è il mio peccato mortale oltre al male fatto a mia moglie. Dove è il mio sbaglio qui?


ti dico che personalmente per me, se non ho intenzione di ritradire la mia donna verso la quale sto cercando di farmi perdonare eviterei con grandissima attenzione ogni posto, virtuale e non che possa vedere coinvolta la persona con la quale ho tradito.
poi ...fai te


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma infatti interessante lo era.
> 
> e mi sembra di avere le idee abbastanza chiare:
> 
> ...


*Ora non mi sei solo simpatica. ora ti stimo. E cascasse il mondo sono contento di aver riallacciato rapporti cordiali con te. e per quanto mi riguarda non si guasteranno più. Stanne pur certa.*


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma infatti interessante lo era.
> 
> e mi sembra di avere le idee abbastanza chiare:
> 
> ...


mi tocca perfino quotarti, dove andremo a finire?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Brugola ha detto:


> ti dico che personalmente per me, se non ho intenzione di ritradire la mia donna verso la quale sto cercando di farmi perdonare eviterei con grandissima attenzione ogni posto, virtuale e non che possa vedere coinvolta la persona con la quale ho tradito.
> poi ...fai te


E' vero. Ma ho la certezza assoluta che con quella persona è realmente finita. Chiusa. Passato.
Proprio con quella persona, no. Reciprocamente.


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> No Brucosullarosa, spiegami questa cosa: in che senso? Siccome io avrei conosciuto la persona on cui ho tradito mia moglie qui, significa che stare qui comporta necessariamente che io la stia ritradendo?
> hai questa idea? Eppure ho detto che la persona interessata potrei vederla di persona tutti i giorni, se volesi. Quindi, qual'è il mio peccato mortale oltre al male fatto a mia moglie. Dove è il mio sbaglio qui?


tanto per cominciare la tentazione che stare qui ti può tentare (gioco di parole voluto), tanto per cominciare.....
ieri mi hai chiesto cosa dovresti fare per avere il mio perdono.... 
questa è una delle cose che nn avrei nemmeno dovuto dirti, e cioè di sparire da qui.....di farti cancellare e di buttare tutti i recapiti, numeri e indirizzi mail dell'altra.....
Stare qui, in questo momento che state passando, è come tenere una parte di te stesso fuori dalla vostra coppia.
Io nn lo accetterei.


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti dico che personalmente per me, se non ho intenzione di ritradire la mia donna verso la quale sto cercando di farmi perdonare eviterei con grandissima attenzione ogni posto, virtuale e non che possa vedere coinvolta la persona con la quale ho tradito.
> poi ...fai te


la brugolina arriva sempre prima di me..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .....poi mi dicono che sono sherlock!!


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> tanto per cominciare la tentazione che stare qui ti può tentare (gioco di parole voluto), tanto per cominciare.....
> ieri mi hai chiesto cosa dovresti fare per avere il mio perdono....
> questa è una delle cose che nn avrei nemmeno dovuto dirti, e cioè di sparire da qui.....di farti cancellare e di buttare tutti i recapiti, numeri e indirizzi mail dell'altra.....
> Stare qui, in questo momento che state passando, è come tenere una parte di te stesso fuori dalla vostra coppia.
> Io nn lo accetterei.


 
è non voler staccare completamente i contatti.
che ci sta, per carità
ma poi non facciamo ridere con richieste tipo come riconquistare la moglie


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma infatti interessante lo era.
> 
> e mi sembra di avere le idee abbastanza chiare:
> 
> ...


e nn ti dispiace per lui??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> *tanto per cominciare la tentazione che stare qui ti può tentare *(gioco di parole voluto), tanto per cominciare.....
> ieri mi hai chiesto cosa dovresti fare per avere il mio perdono....
> questa è una delle cose che nn avrei nemmeno dovuto dirti, e cioè di sparire da qui.....di farti cancellare e di buttare tutti i recapiti, numeri e indirizzi mail dell'altra.....
> Stare qui, in questo momento che state passando, è come tenere una parte di te stesso fuori dalla vostra coppia.
> Io nn lo accetterei.


scusa mirtilla, scusa. ma a te chi ti dice che l'altra persona, se ancora qua, voglia rappresentare per lui una tentazione?
guarda che le cose si fanno in due eh.


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è non voler staccare completamente i contatti.
> che ci sta, per carità
> ma poi non facciamo ridere con richieste tipo come riconquistare la moglie


lui nn ha chiesto come riconquistare la moglie bru.....ha chiesto cosa, secondo noi donzelle, _potrebbe_ fare per dimostrarle il suo dispiacere e meritare il suo perdono.....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> No Brucosullarosa, spiegami questa cosa: in che senso? Siccome io avrei conosciuto la persona on cui ho tradito mia moglie qui, significa che stare qui comporta necessariamente che io la stia ritradendo?
> hai questa idea? Eppure ho detto che la persona interessata potrei vederla di persona tutti i giorni, se volesi. Quindi, qual'è il mio peccato mortale oltre al male fatto a mia moglie. Dove è il mio sbaglio qui?


 
Ti ha già risposto Brugola... Se licenziarsi è (forse) eccessivo perchè con il lavoro magari ci mantieni anche dei figli...un forum, per quanto bello, interessante e  pieno di splendide persone possa essere... non è necessario alla tua sopravvivenza.

Io avrei evitato.

Soprattutto perchè se tua moglie sa che qui c'è anche_ l'altra_ (parlo per ipotesi, eh? non so...), le fai venire una crisi tutte le volte che vede in lontananza il logo di tradimento.net

Come puoi scrivere di tentare di fare il possibile per aiutarla a superare...se non sai neanche rinunciare ad un forum?

Lo so bene come si alimentano queste situazioni... anche se abiti vicinissimo alla tua ex amante... vuoi mettere il gusto della nostalgia di vedere il suo nick comparire online all'improvviso? Il sottile piacere della ricerca dei suoi messaggi per vedere cosa ha scritto? il tentare di dedurre il suo stato d'animo dalle faccine che usa? Fantasticare di cogliere messaggi in codice in ogni suo post?

Sarò cornuta ma non sono scema... 

(ps...niente di personale eh? L'acidità è un reflusso della MIA situazione)


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa mirtilla, scusa. ma a te chi ti dice che l'altra persona, se ancora qua, voglia rappresentare per lui una tentazione?
> guarda che le cose si fanno in due eh.


ma si, angiuledda, ovvio....ma come ha trovato quella piò trovarne un'altra.....

più che altro è per dimostrare la propria buona condotta che dovrebbe allontanarsi da qui..... sempre in base al discorso che facevamo ieri...


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ti ha già risposto Brugola... Se licenziarsi è (forse) eccessivo perchè con il lavoro magari ci mantieni anche dei figli...un forum, per quanto bello, interessante e pieno di splendide persone possa essere... non è necessario alla tua sopravvivenza.
> 
> Io avrei evitato.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma si, angiuledda, ovvio....ma come ha trovato quella piò trovarne un'altra.....
> 
> più che altro è per dimostrare la propria buona condotta che dovrebbe allontanarsi da qui..... sempre in base al discorso che facevamo ieri...


 
perdonami mirtilla ma mi sembra follia pura. è molto più facile trovarne fuori da qua, nella vita di tutti i giorni. è tanto facile per lui come lo è per chiunque altro. 

non capisco che discorsi sono. quindi che smetta di lavorare e si chiuda in una cella, almeno è sicuro di non tradire più.


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> lui nn ha chiesto come riconquistare la moglie bru.....ha chiesto cosa, secondo noi donzelle, _potrebbe_ fare per dimostrarle il suo dispiacere e meritare il suo perdono.....


che tradotto non sarebbe la stessa cosa?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



mirtilla ha detto:


> tanto per cominciare la tentazione che stare qui ti può tentare (gioco di parole voluto), tanto per cominciare.....
> ieri mi hai chiesto cosa dovresti fare per avere il mio perdono....
> questa è una delle cose che nn avrei nemmeno dovuto dirti, e cioè di sparire da qui.....di farti cancellare e di buttare tutti i recapiti, numeri e indirizzi mail dell'altra.....
> Stare qui, in questo momento che state passando, è come tenere una parte di te stesso fuori dalla vostra coppia.
> Io nn lo accetterei.


Mirtilla .........


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perdonami mirtilla ma mi sembra follia pura. è molto più facile trovarne fuori da qua, nella vita di tutti i giorni. è tanto facile per lui come lo è per chiunque altro.
> 
> non capisco che discorsi sono. quindi che smetta di lavorare e si chiuda in una cella, almeno è sicuro di non tradire più.


Infatti se una persona vuole tradire tradisce e basta.
Poco c'entra il lavoro, il forum, internet e compagnia cantante.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

Praticamente Rock dovrebbe andare in giro col burka per dimostrare alla moglie che e' pentito.

Per me non e' cosi'... pero' se questo fa sentire tua moglie piu' sicura orse lo dovresti fare


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perdonami mirtilla ma mi sembra follia pura. è molto più facile trovarne fuori da qua, nella vita di tutti i giorni. è tanto facile per lui come lo è per chiunque altro.
> 
> non capisco che discorsi sono. quindi che smetta di lavorare e si chiuda in una cella, almeno è sicuro di non tradire più.


'scolta angelo.....se mio marito mi confessa un tradimento e mi dice che la tipa l'ha conosciuta qui e qui lui continua a stare, dopo tutto quello che è successo e il male che mi ha fatto......altro che perdono, altro che riconquista!! gli dò un calcio nei maroni e lo sbatto fuori casa!

errare è umano, perseverare è diabolico!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> 'scolta angelo.....se mio marito mi confessa un tradimento e mi dice che la tipa l'ha conosciuta qui e qui lui continua a stare, dopo tutto quello che è successo e il male che mi ha fatto......altro che perdono, altro che riconquista!! gli dò un calcio nei maroni e lo sbatto fuori casa!
> 
> errare è umano, perseverare è diabolico!!




















  mica ciliege.... giusto....


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti se una persona vuole tradire tradisce e basta.
> Poco c'entra il lavoro, il forum, internet e compagnia cantante.


l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro......se vuoi dimostrare (rendere palese con atti, parole o segni, far apparire la verità di qualcosa fornendo prove) devi essere più che trasparente e qui non lo si è. Qui si tiene per sè una parte di sè all'altro!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perdonami mirtilla ma mi sembra follia pura. è molto più facile trovarne fuori da qua, nella vita di tutti i giorni. è tanto facile per lui come lo è per chiunque altro.
> 
> non capisco che discorsi sono. quindi che smetta di lavorare e si chiuda in una cella, almeno è sicuro di non tradire più.


Mmmmm. Non sono d'accordo...
A volte è più "intrigante" (odio questo termine ma qui ci sta...)  crearsi situazioni virtuali... si usa la scrittura, il linguaggio delle emoticons, si ricama una coperta fatta con l'uncinetto dei messaggi privati, si assapora la scelta della parola più giusta da usare... e, da quel poco che ho letto di r&r... mi sembra una persona portata a questo tipo di "gioco" (*non ti offendere eh r&r...sto solo facendo una ipotesi basata su una personalissima e probabilmente errata prima impressione*).
Poi si passa alle foto ed, eventualmente, alla webcam e al telefono.

Se i requisiti ci sono tutti, quando l'ovetto è sodo, scatta l'incontro.


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Praticamente Rock dovrebbe andare in giro col burka per dimostrare alla moglie che e' pentito.
> 
> Per me non e' cosi'... pero' se questo fa sentire tua moglie piu' sicura orse lo dovresti fare


nn siamo tutti uguali, lettry, nn siamo tutte donne de fero!!!

 chi ha perso la fiducia nel proprio consorte vorrebbe il burka per l'altro, certo, almeno per un pò....almeno finchè il dolore nn scema....e la fiducia torna pian piano, nn solo perchè mi hai confessato il tradimento, e vabbè, può succedere, che vuoi che sia, facciamo pace.....andiamo in ferie? ah, sei ancora in quel forum.....eh, pazienza!


MADDAIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> *l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro*......se vuoi dimostrare (rendere palese con atti, parole o segni, far apparire la verità di qualcosa fornendo prove) devi essere più che trasparente e qui non lo si è. Qui si tiene per sè una parte di sè all'altro!


Detto questo tanto vale rinchiuderlo in casa!

Se devo vivere con una persona di cui non mi fido lascio perdere... tanto lasciare il forum non sarebbe di certo una garanzia


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro......se vuoi dimostrare (rendere palese con atti, parole o segni, far apparire la verità di qualcosa fornendo prove) devi essere più che trasparente e qui non lo si è. Qui si tiene per sè una parte di sè all'altro!


 
Mirty, io sono d'accordo finchè si tratta di essere trasparenti con il partner tradito però mi pare che tu esageri. Non è mai possibile essere del partner al 100%, c'è sempre un momento della giornata in cui non si è insieme ora è vero che la fiducia si costruisce man mano ma un minimo devi darla anche tu, altrimenti non vivi muori tu e la storia che vuoi tentare di salvare


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> nn siamo tutti uguali, lettry, nn siamo tutte donne de fero!!!
> 
> chi ha perso la fiducia nel proprio consorte vorrebbe il burka per l'altro, certo, almeno per un pò....almeno finchè il dolore nn scema....e la fiducia torna pian piano, nn solo perchè mi hai confessato il tradimento, e vabbè, può succedere, che vuoi che sia, facciamo pace.....andiamo in ferie? ah, sei ancora in quel forum.....eh, pazienza!
> 
> ...



Infatti mi pare di aver scritto che se lasciare il forum rende la moglie piu' sicura dovrebbe farlo.

Non e' questione di ferro... e' solo logica


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Giugno 2009)

vabbè.....gente mai tradita, sono contenta per voi!


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> vabbè.....gente mai tradita, sono contenta per voi!


è vero, grazie a Dio non ho esperienza. Posso comunque cercare di ragionare con te o mi tappi la bocca perchè non posso dirti come mi sono sentita io?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> vabbè.....*gente mai tradita,* sono contenta per voi!



Ma che ne sai scusa...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> vabbè.....gente mai tradita, sono contenta per voi!








 Infatti.

Altro che burka (burqa?)... io a mio marito lo avrei messo sotto formaldeide e chiuso a tenuta ermetica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non essendo possibile, mi sono separata.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

In olandese si scrive burka o boerka... di piu' nin zo


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Altro che burka (burqa?)... io a mio marito lo avrei messo sotto formaldeide e chiuso a tenuta ermetica...
> 
> ...


Per ottenere cosa? 

Scusa se te lo chiedo... ma credi che tenendolo sotto chiave avresti risolto qualcosa?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> 'scolta angelo.....se mio marito mi confessa un tradimento e mi dice che la tipa l'ha conosciuta qui e qui lui continua a stare, dopo tutto quello che è successo e il male che mi ha fatto......altro che perdono, altro che riconquista!! gli dò un calcio nei maroni e lo sbatto fuori casa!
> 
> errare è umano, perseverare è diabolico!!


 
FREQUENTARE UN POSTO frequentato anche dall'amante, non significa FREQUENTARE L'AMANTE e la perseveranza non c'entra un cazzo. Questa, a casa mia, si chiama malfidenza! 
E ripeto, lui e l'amante sono due persone distinte. 
Tra l'altro due persone distinte che, dice r&r, non vorranno mai più avere a che fare uno con l'altra.
Allora deciditi: qual'è il problema? che frequenti il posto dove c'è l'amante, o che potrebbe cadere di nuovo in tentazione con lei? sono due cose diverse, non si è capito qual'è la tua posizione sai?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> e nn ti dispiace per lui??


 
questa non l'ho capita. di cosa mi devo dispiacere?


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per ottenere cosa?
> 
> Scusa se te lo chiedo... ma credi che tenendolo sotto chiave avresti risolto qualcosa?


ehm lettì...non so che film abbiate visto voi .
so solo che dall'estremo vomitare ogni sorta di maledizione su una donna che ti ha "indotto in tentazione" (versione uno) 
all'umile ometto tutto scuse (per l'amante e per la moglie)che torna con la coda fra le gambe a rimestare nel pentolone (versione due)
traggo solo un'immagine inquietante.
se fossi la moglie ..del tradimento potrei anche parlare ma da questa emorragia continua di parole e contraddizioni starei ben lontana.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro......se vuoi dimostrare (rendere palese con atti, parole o segni, far apparire la verità di qualcosa fornendo prove) devi essere più che trasparente e qui non lo si è. Qui si tiene per sè una parte di sè all'altro!


l'uomo e la donna.
secondo me pensare che il tradimento sia più facile grazie a un forum è veramente da folli.
leggetevi, per favore, perché state scrivendo secondo me delle minchiate


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> nn siamo tutti uguali, lettry, nn siamo tutte donne de fero!!!
> 
> *chi ha perso la fiducia nel proprio consorte* vorrebbe il burka per l'altro, certo, almeno per un pò....almeno finchè il dolore nn scema....e la fiducia torna pian piano, nn solo perchè mi hai confessato il tradimento, e vabbè, può succedere, che vuoi che sia, facciamo pace.....andiamo in ferie? ah, sei ancora in quel forum.....eh, pazienza!
> 
> ...


infatti chi ha perso la fiducia, il proprio consorte lo dovrebbe lasciare. senza fiducia non fai due passi.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per ottenere cosa?
> 
> Scusa se te lo chiedo... ma credi che tenendolo sotto chiave avresti risolto qualcosa?


Assolutamente no, ma io non sarei mai riuscita a vivere nel sospetto... mi sarei logorata.
La separazione è stata per me il male minore. 
Figurati se mio marito avesse conosciuto in un forum la tizia, e poi lo avessi visto scrivere sempre in quello stesso forum.
Sarei impazzita.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> vabbè.....gente mai tradita, sono contenta per voi!


 
gente tradita ma meno avvelenata mirtilla, tutto qua. io non mando al rogo tutti i traditori perché sono stata tradita.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Io so poco o niente di questa storia e mi lascia anche un po' perplessa che pian pianino rock stia raccontando così pubbicamente i cazzi suoi ( e di chi ha avuto un contatto con lui qui dentro) anche a chi poteva tranquilamente continuare ad ignorare...
Non lo capisco, non capisco perchè ci ha tenuto a precisare e a dare la lista dei suoi cloni passati (a cazzo è servito?) e non capisco i cambi di idea troppo repentini ( attestati di stima, amicizia, e compagnia bella a destra e a manca, sarò sbagliata io ma non mi piacciono..) 
E' ovvio che qui dentro più si sta più ci si conosce per come si è ed è difficile scindere certi scritti dai personaggi che li hanno pubblicati..
Non è che io, rompicoglioni , diretta, senza peli sulla lingua , se domani mi metto a scrivere tutta miele e dolcezza do' un'altra idea di me stessa. Semplicemente alimento dubbi su come sono realmente.
Questo è quello che ha fatto per me rock.
Continuare a sfrucugliare sulle proprie "pecche" personali (tradimenti e cazzi e mazzi) lo trovo poco educato e poco interessante. Se non ci fossero state le precisazioni lette in questo tred io non avevo lontanamente sospettato che avesse tradito con una di qui ( e manco frega cazzo). Infatti ho risposto all'inizio considerandolo un tred introspettivo interessante poi sceso a livelli di gossip di terz'ordine.
Dirlo a che pro?
Insomma non mi sembri sincero fino in fondo.
Nulla di grave ovviamente ma diffido sempre da chi ha troppo bisogno di approvazione, perdono, ed empatia.

Concordo con Mirtilla però. Se so che a mia moglie , tradita e che hai descritto ieri come sofferente e ancora dolorante di tradimento desse fastidio che scrivessi qui credo che non avrei problemi ad evitarlo.

Se a te non sembra mi viene ancora di più da considerare il tuo tred come un poco sincero ma poetico sfogo che lascia il tempo che trova se non sei disposto a fare un beato cazzo per evitare a tua moglie anche solo un fastidio...

_(__Ma vederla star male ancora perché in un film si parla di tradimento ed abbandono o perché in un libro si narra di uomini e donne infedeli e bugiardi, ti fa capire che l'hai fatta veramente grossa, l'hai fatta enorme, perché lei rivive quel trauma ogni volta che un impulso dal mondo esterno le da da immedesimarsi in qualcosa di simile. E speri egoisticamente che ce la faccia a uscirne fuori, perché vederla soffrire è la peggior punizione che gli Dei potessero riservarti. Solo oggi mi sto realmente rendendo conto di quanto dolore possa provocare un tradimento. Una ferita profonda e Dio non voglia che non si rimargini perché non mi perdonerei mai, anche agli occhi dei nostri figli. Mai) _


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, ma io non sarei mai riuscita a vivere nel sospetto... mi sarei logorata.
> La separazione è stata per me il male minore.
> Figurati se mio marito avesse conosciuto in un forum la tizia, e poi lo avessi visto scrivere sempre in quello stesso forum.
> Sarei impazzita.


Anche per me la separazione e' stato il male minore.
Tanto qualunque cosa avesse fatto non mi avrebbe reso la fiducia, avrei continuato a vivere nel sospetto anche se avesse cambiato lavoro e identita'.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io so poco o niente di questa storia e mi lascia anche un po' perplessa che pian pianino rock stia raccontando così pubbicamente i cazzi suoi ( e di chi ha avuto un contatto con lui qui dentro) anche a chi poteva tranquilamente continuare ad ignorare...
> Non lo capisco, non capisco perchè ci ha tenuto a precisare e a dare la lista dei suoi cloni passati (a cazzo è servito?) e non capisco i cambi di idea troppo repentini ( attestati di stima, amicizia, e compagnia bella a destra e a manca, sarò sbagliata io ma non mi piacciono..)
> E' ovvio che qui dentro più si sta più ci si conosce per come si è ed è difficile scindere certi scritti dai personaggi che li hanno pubblicati..
> Non è che io, rompicoglioni , diretta, senza peli sulla lingua , se domani mi metto a scrivere tutta miele e dolcezza do' un'altra idea di me stessa. Semplicemente alimento dubbi su come sono realmente.
> ...


 
scusa asu ma i casi sono due: o ti sei persa tu qualche post, o me lo sono persa io. a me risulta che non sia stato rock a svelare niente, bensì minerva in primis e bruja poi. 
se ho letto male io, me ne scuso.


----------



## Old sperella (5 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> 'scolta angelo.....se mio marito mi confessa un tradimento e mi dice che la tipa l'ha conosciuta qui e qui lui continua a stare, dopo tutto quello che è successo e il male che mi ha fatto......altro che perdono, altro che riconquista!! gli dò un calcio nei maroni e lo sbatto fuori casa!
> 
> errare è umano, perseverare è diabolico!!


ma dipende da come si pone con me , da cosa mi tramette , da come si comporta , se riesco a perdonarlo e voglio dare una chance al matrimonio e lo vedo sincero me ne frego se rientra nel forum dove c'è l'altra . Se voglio provare a ricostruire devo riniziare a dargli fiducia .


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa asu ma i casi sono due: o ti sei persa tu qualche post, o me lo sono persa io. a me risulta che non sia stato rock a svelare niente, bensì minerva in primis e bruja poi.
> se ho letto male io, me ne scuso.


hai letto molto male


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa asu ma i casi sono due: o ti sei persa tu qualche post, o me lo sono persa io. a me risulta che non sia stato rock a svelare niente, bensì minerva in primis e bruja poi.
> *se ho letto male io, me ne scuso*.


ancora??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















in pratica mi stai dicendo che mi devo risciroppare tutto il tred per trovare il post di rock?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Io l'ho letto da lui ma potrei sbagliarmi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Se a te non sembra mi viene ancora di più da considerare il tuo tred come un poco sincero ma poetico sfogo che lascia il tempo che trova se non sei disposto a fare un beato cazzo per evitare a tua moglie anche solo un fastidio...
> 
> _(__Ma vederla star male ancora perché in un film si parla di tradimento ed abbandono o perché in un libro si narra di uomini e donne infedeli e bugiardi, ti fa capire che l'hai fatta veramente grossa, l'hai fatta enorme, perché lei rivive quel trauma ogni volta che un impulso dal mondo esterno le da da immedesimarsi in qualcosa di simile. E speri egoisticamente che ce la faccia a uscirne fuori, perché vederla soffrire è la peggior punizione che gli Dei potessero riservarti. Solo oggi mi sto realmente rendendo conto di quanto dolore possa provocare un tradimento. Una ferita profonda e Dio non voglia che non si rimargini perché non mi perdonerei mai, anche agli occhi dei nostri figli. Mai) _


 
quindi la moglie sa del forum...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche per me la separazione e' stato il male minore.
> Tanto qualunque cosa avesse fatto non mi avrebbe reso la fiducia, avrei continuato a vivere nel sospetto anche se avesse cambiato lavoro e identita'.


Esattamente quello che è successo a me.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

*Angelo*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> No Brucosullarosa, spiegami questa cosa: in che senso? *Siccome io avrei conosciuto la persona on cui ho tradito mia moglie qui, significa che stare qui comporta necessariamente che io la stia ritradendo?*
> hai questa idea? Eppure ho detto che la persona interessata potrei vederla di persona  tutti i giorni, se volesi. Quindi, qual'è il mio peccato mortale oltre al male fatto a mia moglie. Dove è il mio sbaglio qui?



Tieni, idiot.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ancora???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ancora che?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












si lui l'ha scritto, dopo però...
quindi risciroppati tutto il tred


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tieni, idiot.


pirla quello è successivo agli altri interventi di minerva e bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

*Pirla*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> pirla quello è successivo agli altri interventi di minerva e bruja


se non l'avessi letto da lui io non l'avrei saputo.
Se mi quoti minerva e bruja (quando han scritto la stessa cosa )mi fai un piacere perchè io non le ho lette.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pirla quello è successivo agli altri interventi di minerva e bruja



I commenti di Bruja e Minerva sono successivi ai post di Black Mamba... non sono state loro a dire che rock ha conosciuto l'amante qua... 

Ma ci sta che non abbia capito un cazzo


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi la moglie sa del forum...


ma mi  pigli  per il culo?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e che ne so io??
Ho solo letto quel che diceva mirtilla...
miii non ho letto tutto!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I commenti di Bruja e Minerva sono successivi ai post di Black Mamba... non sono state loro a dire che rock ha conosciuto l'amante qua...
> 
> M*a ci sta che non abbia capito un cazzo*


*

batti il 5 sorella 

	
	
		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Ot

Vi piace il mio nuovo avatar?


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

eppure non è difficile:
rock dice che è il clone di ospite e altri.se ricordi cosa hanno scritto questi 2più 2 fa quattro.
o no?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> batti il 5 sorella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racchietta e' meglio che mi dia al puro cazzeggio


----------



## Old sperella (5 Giugno 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> Se tu tenessi davvero a tua moglie, non ti saresti mai messo a fare il "quaquaraquà" su sto forum.
> Dal momento che sei un perfetto idiota avendole detto tutto: nomi, cognomi, date, ore, mail, soggetti e dettagli, cosa credi? Che lei non legga?
> Ho letto le tue scuse, le dovevi a quattro persone e basta.
> Ma nessuno delle quattro è stata nominata.
> ...


Quindi black mamba è parte in causa ?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure non è difficile:
> rock dice che è il clone di ospite e altri.se ricordi cosa hanno scritto questi 2più 2 fa quattro.
> o no?


cara, arzilla e sveglissima miss marple


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Quindi black mamba è parte in causa ?

















altro che beautiful


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure non è difficile:
> rock dice che è il clone di ospite e altri.se ricordi cosa hanno scritto questi 2più 2 fa quattro.
> o no?



Oracolo lei e' troppo avanti per me... non ricordavo neanche chi fosse Benedetto


----------



## Old sperella (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> altro che beautiful












   e almeno qui gli attori sono un pò di più


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e almeno qui gli attori sono un pò di più



grazie al chez!
rock faceva 6 personaggi in cerca di autore


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma mi  pigli  per il culo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> eppure non è difficile:
> rock dice che è il clone di ospite e altri.se ricordi cosa hanno scritto questi 2più 2 fa quattro.
> o no?


Vedi?
Zitta zitta, indifferente indifferente, disinteressata disinteressata, poi sai tutto.
E brava. Allora non è che non sai niente. E soprattutto ti vedo assai partecipe. Allora è interessante sto thread.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ot
> 
> Vi piace il mio nuovo avatar?


Molto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma anche piperita Patty mi piaceva!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Zitta zitta, indifferente indifferente, disinteressata disinteressata, poi sai tutto.
> E brava. Allora non è che non sai niente. E soprattutto ti vedo assai partecipe. Allora è interessante sto thread.

















  ho scritto 5/6 post in questo tred...
siccome non è che tu mi appassioni molto come personaggio non leggo con grande attenzione.
Cosa staresti insinuando scusa?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



sperella ha detto:


> Quindi black mamba è parte in causa ?


No. Black Mamba è una persona a cui ho voltato le spalle e che mi aveva onorato della sua amicizia e che mi ha detto molte cose lette qui oggi ma che non piace sentire. e io le verità scomode le rimuovo ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

Inizio a sentirmi a disagio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non mi volevo fare i cavoli di nessuno, qui si gioca coi sentimenti se "tutti" ci leggono...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*.......*



Asudem ha detto:


> ho scritto 5/6 post in questo tred...
> siccome non è che tu mi appassioni molto come personaggio non leggo con grande attenzione.
> Cosa staresti insinuando scusa?


parlavo a Minerva, Asudem. solo a Minerva.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> parlavo a Minerva, Asudem. solo a Minerva.


scusa ma avevi quotato me e ti sei rivolto a me


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa asu ma i casi sono due: o ti sei persa tu qualche post, o me lo sono persa io. a me risulta che non sia stato rock a svelare niente, bensì minerva in primis e bruja poi.
> se ho letto male io, me ne scuso.


 scusa ma finora mi sono fatto i 'azzi miei, ma sono un po' stupito. ma che si fa finta di non sapere che benedetto e rock sono la stessa persona e si fa finta di non ricordare il suddetto benedetto che ha fatto a suo tempo? e bruja e minerva sarebbero le spie? dai su, un po' di logica e di correlazione...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma avevi quotato me e ti sei rivolto a me


Sorry.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Inizio a sentirmi a disagio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io a dire il vero.

Mi sembra di prendere parte al The Truman show


----------



## Old sperella (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io a dire il vero.
> 
> Mi sembra di prendere parte al The Truman show


OT : bel film


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà che sono una sempliciotta, sarà che in fondo non ho capito mai nulla di quello che hai scritto; ma se tu sei ospite, pazienza ....etc e il soggetto dei tuoi deliri sta qui....
> mi riesce proprio difficile prendere sul serio la tua voglia di riscattarti agli occhi di tua mogle.
> se poi ho capito male come non detto.





Bruja ha detto:


> Cosa non ti sarebbe chiaro?
> Che qui partecipi la causa delle sue autoflagellazioni o che, se in un sito é avvenuto un "misfatto", sarebbe meglio non tornare sul "luogo del misfatto" cercando in contemporanea di recuperare posizioni?
> Almeno questo é ciò che io ho evinto dallo scritto di Minerva.
> Bruja





Minerva ha detto:


> e questo è





Amoremio ha detto:


> io evinco che il "delirio" sarebbe il post che Minerva cita, il soggetto è la moglie e la moglie è qui.
> o forse è qui la persona con cui ha tradito la moglie o il compagno di questa?
> in questa seconda ipotesi, forse Minerva ritiene che il post servisse a far sapere qualcosa a qualcuno sul forum.
> nella prima, forse ritiene che le cose che lui ha da dire alla moglie dovrebbe fargliele sapere in modo meno trasversale.
> insomma vorrei capire.





Asudem ha detto:


> se non l'avessi letto da lui io non l'avrei saputo.
> Se mi quoti minerva e bruja (quando han scritto la stessa cosa )mi fai un piacere perchè io non le ho lette.


che fatica però. mi sono dovuta rileggere 20 pagine 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque è vero, le prime non sono state loro, il primo a fare allusioni è stato blackmamba.

amore mio ha poi di conseguenza fatto le sue. e poi quello che ti ho postato, che non erano più allusioni, a mio avviso.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll... la cosa del chirurgo che ti ha scritto black mamba... non l'hai fatta davvero, eh?

Non hai consigliato a tua moglie di "rifarsi", vero?


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

rock...devo dire che sei stupefacente...non avevo letto questo topic...mah!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che fatica però. mi sono dovuta rileggere 20 pagine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ho appena vinto una pizza









sapevo che eri impegnata a rileggerti tutto


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che fatica però. mi sono dovuta rileggere 20 pagine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ?????????????????????????????????????????
ma vi/mi/ci/si/tistate prendendo per i fondelli?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Rocknroll... la cosa del chirurgo che ti ha scritto black mamba... non l'hai fatta davvero, eh?
> 
> Non hai consigliato a tua moglie di "rifarsi", vero?


C'è in privè un post aperto da Persa: si chiama Mostri. leggilo. la risposta è lì.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

Io non ho capito un cazzo.

Confermo, accendo _*e me ne esco*_


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Zitta zitta, indifferente indifferente, disinteressata disinteressata, poi sai tutto.
> E brava. Allora non è che non sai niente. E soprattutto ti vedo assai partecipe. Allora è interessante sto thread.


sono una che apprende in classe senza studiare


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????
> ma vi/mi/ci/si/tistate prendendo per i fondelli?



No, beato te che hai capito.


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Zitta zitta, indifferente indifferente, disinteressata disinteressata, poi sai tutto.
> E brava. Allora non è che non sai niente. E soprattutto ti vedo assai partecipe. Allora è interessante sto thread.


 Ma benedetto Benedetto, in questo universo 2 + 2 fa 4!


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, beato te che hai capito.


 rock è benedetto..hai presnte quello che questo nick ha scritto su un'utente mesi fa? no? molti invece lo sanno e fanno finta di non sapere...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non ho capito un cazzo.
> 
> Confermo, accendo _*e me ne esco*_


Ti seguo... però se mi quotate, per educazione risponderò...


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

e in tutto questo quoto minerva. risulta tutto totalmente grottesco e quantomeno stridente.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> rock è benedetto..hai presnte quello che questo nick ha scritto su un'utente mesi fa? no? molti invece lo sanno e fanno finta di non sapere...


Ti giuro che io non ricordo


----------



## Amoremio (5 Giugno 2009)

sono stata offline per un po'
ora che vi ho letto, vorrei fare alcune considerazioni che partono da me ma spero aiutino un po' rock
intanto capisco che il mio non capire aveva un motivo: meno male, mi stavo preoccupando.
sulla sostanza sono d'accordo con lettry:
Rock non può mettere il burka, ma se sa che a sua moglie qualcosa dà fastidio, vista la questione posta all'inizio, dovrebbe provare ad astenersene; non so se allo stato attuale la moglie sappia che lui riscrive sullo stesso forum dove ha incontrato l'altra e non so se gli ha chiesto di lasciar perdere.
posso parlare di una situazione che conosco e che presenta delle analogie.
ma è chiaro che ciascuno è differnte nelle valutazioni di una situazione del genere
l'altra (di solito la chiamo diversamente, ma per stavolta faccio un'eccezione) lavora nello  stesso ufficio di mio marito 
lui mi ha parlato di cambiare lavoro: non era possibile che cambiasse incarico all'interno della stessa società e possibilità di cambiamento radicale non si sono concretizzate.
sarebbe stato diverso se l'avessi preteso?  non lo so, non credo, ma comunque non l'ho posto come condizione: forse non mi sono sentita di condizionare la mia vita futura con lui alla certezza che non la incontrasse o sentisse mai più; tanto questa certezza nessuno me la potrebbe dare, ma se parto dal presupposto che per volere me debba necessariamente non incrociare più lei, dò per scontato che io per lui non sia un gran che: allora che ci resto a fare?
che lui debba incontrarla necessariamente ogni giorno, oggettivamente mi pesa.
sono lieta che si stia dando da fare perchè lei sia trasferita anche se solo in un ufficio diverso dello stesso edificio: l'incontro non sarà più obbligato, se lui ne sentirà la mancanza .... significa che le cose tra noi non stanno come spero.
vorrei un compagno che mi ama al mio fianco,
non un prigioniero trattenuto con la forza e i sensi di colpa: il matrimonio non può diventare una gabbia
so che non tutti condivideranno, ma questa è la mia scelta, sofferta ma mia.
il lavoro comunque ha vincoli che il tempo libero non ha.
prima mio marito quando la mattina si svegliava prima usciva a correre.
lei corre sotto casa mia in orari in cui può incontrarla.
ora lui non corre più in quegli orari, il che significa che non corre quasi più.
credo lo faccia per me.
non gliel'ho chiesto, mi spiace per lui che ci teneva, ma un po' ne sono contenta.
se mi dicesse che vuole riprendere a farlo, non ne sarei felice ma non glielo impedirei.
però, da qualche settimana, quando la mattina è pronto prima del tempo, va a fare una passeggiata fino all'edicola e al bar
è parte del percorso che lei fa a quell'ora.
la prima volta che lo ha fatto quasi collassavo, le volte dopo quasi quasi.
mi chiede se mi spiace, dico di no, ma tremo.
non è tanto la possibilità che la incontri, quanto il dubbio che voglia avere la possibilità di incontrarla.
mi dico che tanto la incontra in ufficio e anche che si sta precostituendo l'occasione per incontrarla quando non la vedrà più tutti i giorni in ufficio.
mi dico tutto e il contrario di tutto, ma mi impedisco di impedirglielo.
che stia con me solo perchè ha un guinzaglio troppo corto per guardare altrove non mi interessa.
come vederte ci sono più incertezze che certezze in quello che ho scritto.
probabilmente Rock non troverà una risposta qui dentro,
spero almeno un contributo di pensiero.
qualcuno penserà che sono una pazza autolesionista:
forse ha ragione
se me lo vuole dire, me lo dica.
se gli è possibile, con una carezza

PS mentre scrivevo avete scritto altre 5 pagine, intanto posto e poi mi aggiorno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> scusa ma finora mi sono fatto i 'azzi miei, ma sono un po' stupito. ma che si fa finta di non sapere che benedetto e rock sono la stessa persona e si fa finta di non ricordare il suddetto benedetto che ha fatto a suo tempo? e bruja e minerva sarebbero le spie? dai su, un po' di logica e di correlazione...


 
bhè diciamo che ora nessuno avrà più dubbi. neanche chi ne avesse avuti prima perché non si ricordava delle varie sfuriate degli ex-r&r

contenti voi...


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che io non ricordo


beh, meglio....oppure non hai letto, visto che poi il tutto è stato eliminato dallo staff....ma chi c'era stato schiaffato dentro in prima persona (ma anche chi solo ha letto o postato) si ricorda...


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè diciamo che ora nessuno avrà più dubbi. neanche chi ne avesse avuti prima perché non si ricordava delle varie sfuriate degli ex-r&r
> 
> contenti voi...


 alla faccia...stavi cercando di sviare coscientemente? a che pro?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ot
> 
> Vi piace il mio nuovo avatar?


yes!


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Giugno 2009)

Anche io ho cercato di astenermi e intervengo solo per dare una versione a (forse) parziale assolvimento e motivazione del post di R&R.

Lo scrivere, laddove potrebbe leggere anche la moglie (se ho capito bene, ma non son così sicuro), che si capisce bene il male fatto e la sofferenza provocata e la ferma volontà di provar ad alleviare quella sofferenza, può essere una dichiarazione di intenti messa nera su bianco, consapevoli che domani potrebbe anche venir usata contro di lui.

Come messaggio "trasversale" a chi lui stesso definisce ex amante, potrebbe benissimo significare "non c'è trippa per gatti", l'unico mio pensiero è mia moglie.

Per esperienza personale, il meglio, ciò che non lascia addito a dubbio alcuno, che rappresenta la rimozione di un vissuto doloroso soprattutto per chi ha saputo (se effettivamente l'ha saputo così come è avvenuto), resterebbe troncare nettamente anche con i possibili contatti virtuali...ma ognuno sa di sè.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> alla faccia...stavi cercando di sviare coscientemente? a che pro?


non stavo cercando di sviare un cazzo ale. ma non capisco perché si debba buttare alla mercè di tutti cose che non tutti sanno perché al momento non presenti, dato soprattutto che - tu hai fatto presente - quei tred sono stati rimossi.

francamente, se io fossi una protagonista di questa vicenda, mi girerebbero parecchio i coglioni che si andassero a riesumare cadaveri.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> yes!


grazie! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quanto al tuo lungo scritto non posso che dirti che t'invidio.
Io non sono così e non lo sarò mai.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (5 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> sono stata offline per un po'
> ora che vi ho letto, vorrei fare alcune considerazioni che partono da me ma spero aiutino un po' rock
> intanto capisco che il mio non capire aveva un motivo: meno male, mi stavo preoccupando.
> sulla sostanza sono d'accordo con lettry:
> ...


Credo che chiudere questo thread su queste parole sia la cosa migliore da fare. Grazie a tutti.
ps Staff  per favore  spostare in privèè, grazie.


----------

